# KLEIN Quantum Pro, JG1996, edel "refurbished"



## KLEINselig (9. August 2013)

Ja, Ihr lest richtig, der Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545600 ist ja eigentlich abgeschlossen und das darin vorgestellte Bike macht mir viel, sehr viel Freude!

Jetzt ist es an der Zeit, ein neues Projekt aufzugreifen. Mir ist kürzlich ein Quantum Pro (hiernach kurz QP) über den Teich zugeflogen. Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als Worte:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1427174]
	
[/URL]

Das Rennrad ist in guter bis sehr guter Verfassung, verfügt aber natürlich zeitgemäss nicht mehr über die neuesten Komponenten. Insbesondere ist eine Heldenkurbel drauf, die ich einfach nicht mehr drücken mag. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich es bereits einige 100 km in der Originalkonfiguration (d.h. so wie ich es vom Vorbesitzer übernommen habe) gefahren. Bei einer kurzen 10% Steigung musste ich um ein Haar den Rettungsring (39 - 23) reinwerfen, schaffte es aber dann doch knapp mit 39 - 21 hochzuwürgen. Bei einem längeren Alpenpass à la Furka oder Nufenen wäre das natürlich undenkbar.

Allerdings habe ich die feine Abstufung der Kassette mit 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23 auch schon sehr lieb gewonnen. Deshalb der Entschluss: Es kommt kompakt (50/34) drauf und eine 11-fach Kassette mit der Abstufung 11-12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25 macht dann den Antrieb für mich alpentauglich.

Gleich mal vorweg, bevor hier das grosse Gezetere losgeht: Am Original Klein Precision Innenlager mit Welle mit Vierkantkonus-Kurbelaufnahme wird nichts herumgefuhrwerkelt. Das bleibt wie es ist.

Die derzeitigen Kompenenten sind:

Vollständige Campagnolo Chorus Gruppe
Mavic Helium Laufradsatz (rot), passt leider überhaupt nicht zum Rahmen, ist aber eigentlich ein schöner LRS
Token Carbon Sattelstütze
Token Carbon Sattel


Es gibt einige Fixpunkte, bei denen ich mir beim Neuaufbau nicht reinreden lasse, andere Dinge stehen durchaus zur Diskussion.

Unverhandelbar:

Campagnolo Super Record

Ergos
Schaltwerk
Umwerfer

Alligator I-Link und mini I-Link Brems- bzw. Schaltzüge (schwarz)
Token Sattel und -Stütze
Schmolke Carbon Lenker
KMC 11SL gold Kette

Zur Diskussion und offen für alternative Vorschläge:

Kurbel: Entweder eine Campa Carbon Compact mit Vierkantaufnahme (bevor es die Ultratorque gab) oder eine Tune Big Foot Compact
Bremsen: Der Traum wären ja die Fibula von THM, die sind aber teurer als was ich für das ganze Rad bezahlt habe. Rechnet man da den Grammpreis aus, so sprechen von Preisen, die im Drogenmilieu bezahlt werden. Ansonsten kann ich mir auch die Campa Super Record vorstellen.
Campa Super Record oder CycleTaiwan 11-fach Kassette, letzter gibt es glaube ich leider nur als 11-23 oder 11-27. 
LRS: Lightweight Gipfelsturm ist der wohl unerreichbare Traum. Falls man auf den Freilaufkörper der Helium eine 11-fach Kassette kriegt, würde ich die Heliums vorerst belassen auch wenn sie wie die Faust aufs Auge zum Rahmen passen. Wenn der Freilauf allerdings keine 11-fach Kassette zulässt sitze ich etwas in der Tinte und kann beim LRS nicht auf Zeit spielen. Da bin ich also schon mal auf Euer Expertenwissen angewiesen.

Also, zusammengefasst brauche ich folgende Komponenten, um die Berge in Angriff nehmen zu können:

Campagnolo Super Record Ergos, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer
Compact Kurbel
11-fach Kassette

Falls der LRS die Montage einer 11-fach Campa Kassette zulässt, könnten alle anderen Komponenten dann später nachgerüstet werden.

Die Komponenten dürfen durchaus gebraucht sein, sollten aber in gutem Zustand den Besitzer wechseln. Insgesamt möchte ich für diese obligatorischen Komponenten nicht mehr als etwa 700 EUR ausgeben.

Damit liegt der Ball bei Euch : Verkaufsvorschläge von Euren Schmankerln sind herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Ianus (9. August 2013)

Campagnolo Record der letzten 10-fach Generation und eine schöne, dem Innenlager angepaßte Custom-Compact Kurbel (Tune) und schon steht da ein zeitloser, technisch perfekter Renner da. Die Super Record (wie auch die übrigen aktuellen Top-Gruppen von Shimano und Sram) sind optisch eine Katastrophe und passen vom Design zu den modernen Carbongeschwüren, aber definitiv nicht mehr zu einem Rahmenset aus dem Jahr 1996. Meine Meinung, aber wie eine klassisch anmutender Rahmen mit einer modernen Gruppe aussieht sieht man wunderbar hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10845318&postcount=2857

P.S. Du weisst, dass die in Rahmenfarbe lackierten Vorbauten einer Rückrufaktion unterlagen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. August 2013)

Nein, nicht die Burgundy! Nur die Coral Reef  Burgundy ist harmlos und schon geändert weitermachen...ich würds lassen, aber das hatten wir ja schon. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. August 2013)

Ach ja...da kann ich meinen in der alten Version mit leicht modernisierten Teilen auch mal reinkloppen...als Inspiration oder auch nur als Vergleich. Und dem Jörg wird's gefallen, er hat mir damals die Hilfe mit den Reifen geschickt 

Da hatten wir ja den gleichen Geschmack mit den weißen Teilchen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5762031665/


----------



## KLEINselig (10. August 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Campagnolo Record der letzten 10-fach Generation und eine schöne, dem Innenlager angepaßte Custom-Compact Kurbel (Tune) und schon steht da ein zeitloser, technisch perfekter Renner da. Die Super Record (wie auch die übrigen aktuellen Top-Gruppen von Shimano und Sram) sind optisch eine Katastrophe und passen vom Design zu den modernen Carbongeschwüren, aber definitiv nicht mehr zu einem Rahmenset aus dem Jahr 1996. Meine Meinung, aber wie eine klassisch anmutender Rahmen mit einer modernen Gruppe aussieht sieht man wunderbar hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10845318&postcount=2857
> 
> P.S. Du weisst, dass die in Rahmenfarbe lackierten Vorbauten einer Rückrufaktion unterlagen?!



Wie gesagt, Campa Super Record 11-fach ist unverhandelbar. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Vergleich mit dem filigranen Colnago Stahlrahmen hinkt. Da wirken die Ergos tatsächlich etwas wuchtig. Bei einem KLEIN Alurahmen stimmt das Volumenverhältnis viel besser. Das Rahmenvolumen des KLEINs fällt da nicht gross von einem heutigen "Carbongeschwür" ab. Zudem geht mir Ergonomie und Funktionalität vor Optik und Stilsicherheit. Die alten Ergos passen mir bei Weitem nicht so gut in die Hand wie die neuen 11-fachen.


----------



## KLEINselig (10. August 2013)

Ach übrigens, das seht Ihr ja gar nicht: Die Reifen sind schwarz/gelb! Das geht natürlich gar nicht. Aber Reifen sind ja bekanntlich Verschleissteile und die Ultremos in schwarz stehen schon bereit.

Mal angenommen, ich würde mich für ne Tune Big Foot entscheiden (neu 249 EUR, autsch!), würdet Ihr sie eher in silber oder schwarz nehmen? Die restlichen Komponenten werden ja Carbon sein. Daher tendiere ich eher zur schwarzen Kurbel, könnte mir aber die silberne auch ganz gut vorstellen.

@ Klein-Holgi: Hut ab vor Deinem Burgundy Blue. Sieht mal abgesehen vom gelben hinteren Schaltzug und von der Dura Ace Wäscheleine hammermässig aus. Man sieht aber auch, dass es nicht gefahren wird. Meines wird ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, daher die Suche nach dem optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Funktionalität, Ergonomie und Optik (mit Optik bewusst als letztes Element dieser Reihenfolge).


----------



## KLEINselig (10. August 2013)

Nur mal so spasseshalber: Das QP im gegenwärtigen Zustand ohne Color Key Bearbeitung, d.h. voll in Farbe, damit alle die tolle Farbkombination geniessen können 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1441856]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. August 2013)

Wow...das ist wirklich schrill...Die Laufräder komplett gehen ja so nicht...viel zu buntig. Das erschlägt ja den Rahmen

Mein Schaltzug ist "Gold" hinten. An jedem Rad ist bei mir was Goldenes. Obs die Kette oder die Kassette ist oder ein Schräubchen....oder halt paar cm Zug. Immer Aber ansonsten habe ich an dem Rad nichts gemacht außer Pedale angeschraubt und LR gewechselt und weiß eben. Die DA ist komplett geblieben.

Gefahren wird mehr das hier...




(goldene Kette übrigens)

Da war aber nur die 4-kant-Kurbel gesetzt, der Rest ist aus 9- und 10-fach Gruppen gemischt.


----------



## KLEINselig (10. August 2013)

Ich fand gerade heraus, dass die 11-fach Kassette auf den gleichen Freilaufkörper passt, wie die 9-fach. Deshalb werden die viel zu "buntigen" wohl noch ein Weilchen gefahren werden, bis mir jemand einen Lightweight Gipfelsturm LRS so quasi als Almosen überlässt. 
Die schwarz/gelben Reifen werden aber Ende Saison wie gesagt durch schwarze Ultremos getauscht.
Übrigens kommt bei mir dann auch die güldene KMC 11SL ran, ist ja klar.
Dein Storm täte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Alfa-Werner (10. August 2013)

Falls die Helium nicht weiter genutzt und verkauft werden sollten, möchte ich mal mein Interesse bekunden!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## KLEINselig (10. August 2013)

Im Tausch gegen einen Gipfelsturm LRS gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes0815 (20. August 2013)

Weis garnicht was Ihr habt, finde den Farbton der Felgen alles andere als unpassend zum Rest. Gefällt mir gut  Die Mäntel jedoch sind nicht mein Fall.


----------



## KLEINselig (21. August 2013)

Wie gesagt, die Schwalbe Ultremo liegen schon bereit. Ende Saison kommen schwarz gelben Mäntel runter. Die Heliums werden es wohl auch noch ne Weile machen müssen.

Aber, bis jetzt vermisse ich eine Antwort auf meine Frage in Beitrag #6 . Hat Da niemand eine Meinung? Vielleicht hätte ich mehr Voten provozieren können, wenn ich auch noch blau und violett in die Auswahl genommen hätte


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. August 2013)

Also wenn alles schwarz kommt, dann muss die Kurbel auch schwarz natürlich. Am besten gleich noch die schwarze Kette dazu.

Schwarze Pedale dann auch in jedem Fall. Das würde ich dann ganz brutal durchziehen. Carbon und schwarze Parts wos immer nur geht. Dann lenkt auch nichts vom Rahmen ab. 

Sowas:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KMC-X-10-SL-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cceae4307

weiß gar nicht, obs die auch in 11-fach gibt


----------



## hannes0815 (22. August 2013)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> ...Aber, bis jetzt vermisse ich eine Antwort auf meine Frage in Beitrag #6 . Hat Da niemand eine Meinung? ...



Edith sagt; Scheint keinen zu interessieren...


----------



## KLEINselig (23. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Sowas:
> 
> ...



Gibt's scheinbar nicht für 11-fach. Allerdings kann man die X11SL komplett in schwarz haben. Ob die etwas taugt, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Ich fahre auf meinem Bike die titannitrierte X11SL (gold) und die funktioniert super, obwohl da ja "nur" ein 10-fach Antrieb verbaut ist. Die X11SL ist aber ein paar Gramm leichter als die X10SL und dabei nicht viel teurer als diese.

Da schiesst mir aber gerade durch den Kopf, dass eine komplett schwarze Kette nicht ideal ist, da man den Schmutz darauf nicht gut sieht. Die einen denken jetzt vielleicht, dass das ein Vorteil ist. Ich bin da aber anderer Meinung. Der Schmutz, der letztlich den kompletten Antrieb verschleisst, sollte durchaus sichtbar sein, damit man weiss, wenn wieder mal eine gründliche Reinigung notwendig ist.
Also wird es wohl die golden X11SL werden.

Und, Klein-Holgi, Du bestärkst mich in meiner eigenen Wahl, die tendenziell auch in Richtung schwarze Kurbel ging. Die silberne, die jetzt drauf ist, sieht halt aber schon auch gut aus aber nur wenn der Rest auch silber ist. Somit ist wohl auch das klar. Jetzt muss mir nur noch so ein Ding über den Weg laufen. Eine Fast Foot in schwarz LK 110 hätte ich einschliesslich Six Pack Innenlager. Falls also jemand tauschen möchte, lässt sich das arrangieren...


----------



## Ianus (23. August 2013)

hannes0815 schrieb:


> Edith sagt; Scheint keinen zu interessieren...



Wen wunderts.... es gibt Rahmen, da funktioniert das obige Vorhaben und es gibts eben Rahmen, da funktioniert das weniger. Die meisten warten wohl die ersten Bilder über den voranschreitenden Aufbau ab. 

Ein etwas weiter entfernter Nachbar hat die 18-Zoll BBS-Felgen von seinem frühen 129er SL gegen aktuelle 20-Zoll AMG-Schlappen ausgetauscht. Das Erscheinungsbild des einstmals wunderschönen Youngtimers geht nun eher in die Richtung geschmacklos bis zum K......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. August 2013)

Der Schmodder an der Kette außen ist meistens harmlos. Der schnellere Kettentod kommt, wenn man den äußeren Dreck der Kette mit irgendeinem Lösungsmittel abwäscht und damit den Schmierstoff IN den Gelenken ausspült. Da gehört die Kettenschmierung hin. An die Nieten, wo sie sich in den Laschen drehen

Außen immer alles so gut es geht wieder abwischen, dann hängt sich der Staub auch nicht so schnell dran....

Und stimmt schon: Ich will eigentlich auch nur sehen, wie es dann aussieht...wie ein 129er bleibt es auch immer ein Burgundy Quantum, aber ich erwarte ähnliches optisch wie Ianus. Auch wenn der Rahmen 20 Jahre seiner Zeit voraus war und zeitlos ist wie ein SL, muss nicht überall das aktuellste Zeug dran sein. Wenn ich unbedingt einen 129er will, dann würde ich den original lassen und wenn ich unbedingt das aktuelle 11 fach will, dann würde ich mir noch nen aktuellen dazuholen. Für das, was Du jetzt an Kohle in Teilen versenkst, wären bestimmt 2 Räder möglich gewesen


----------



## KLEINselig (24. August 2013)

Wie Du sicher erwartest, Klein-Holgi, sehe ich das entschieden anders. Wenn ich vorerst den LRS weiter verwende wird die ganze Geschichte nicht exorbitant teuer. Rechne ich den Anschaffungspreis für das Velo dazu, erhalte ich ein superleichtes Geschoss für deutlich unter 3000 CHF. Neue Carbonhobel, die in dieser Gewichtsklasse noch mithalten können, sind hier in der Regel nicht unter 6000 CHF zu haben (und haben dann meist japanische Komponenten drauf, die mir in der aktuellen Ausgabe gar nicht gefallen wollen). Zudem passt mir die Geometrie einfach perfekt. Und zu guter letzt habe ich vor, dieses Geschoss während mindestens den nächsten 10 Jahren zu bewegen. Ich bin schliesslich kein Sammler, sondern ein Radfahrer, der einfach nicht von seiner Lieblingsmarke wegkommt. Was kann ich denn dafür, dass es die Marke heute nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt?

Aber eigentlich muss ich mich ja nicht rechtfertigen. Der Umbau findet mit oder ohne die Zustimmung der Community statt. Ich weiss, dass letztlich nur das Ergebnis zählt, sprich Fotos davon. Ich werde dieses Wochenende mal die Kurbelarme demontieren und die Achslänge sowie die Konusgeometrie messen. Falls das alles zu einer Tune Big Foot passt, wird eine solche in schwarz mit LK 110 geordert (wohl neu, da ich seit Beginn dieses Threads noch kein positives Suchergebnis erhielt).

Danach gehe auch auf Schnäppchenjagd für die anderen Komponenten angefangen bei den Ergos, Wechsler, Umwerfer (wäre nicht zwingend nötig am Anfang, ist aber auch nicht *der* Kostentreiber) und Kassette.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. August 2013)

Ich weiß doch wie Du das siehst Genau den Grund kenne ich ja und hab ihn mit Deinem Zitat mit den "20 Jahren der Zeit voraus" nochmal erwähnt. 

Grundsätzlich ist es ja auch cool, dass es einige gibt, die in einem alten Pre-Trek-Klein "nur" eine Fahrmaschine sehen ohne besonderen Sammelwert. Einfach ein tolles Rad, das ihnen gefällt und das nach ihrem Geschmack auf die Straße bringen.

Und ich hab doch mit meinem Nightstorm aus fast dem gleichen Jahr mit 10-fach  auch schon ein "Verbrechen am classicer" verübt


----------



## Ianus (24. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Und ich hab doch mit meinem Nightstorm aus fast dem gleichen Jahr mit 10-fach  auch schon ein "Verbrechen am classicer" verübt



Bloß das an Deinem Nightstorm die letzte schöne Alugruppe (7800) montiert wurde, die im Erscheinungsbild recht nah an die 'passendere' 7700 rankommt. Montier mal die 2007er Record, und Du wirst in die Knie gehen. Nichts gegen die 7800er, die habe ich selber und ich würde sie, was die Haptik und das Finish betrifft sogar oberhalb der Record ansiedeln. Aber das dezente Auftreten der Record ist für einen Renner einfach die schönere Version.

Aktuell hat sich weder Campa noch Shimano mit Ruhm bekleckert. Die dunklen bzw. schwarzen Komponenten wirken billiger, da sie kein sauberes Finish mehr erfordern. Ein Grat hier, ein Lackfehler dort.... fällt eh nicht auf.

Btw..... warum eigentlich nicht die EPS-Version? Wenn schon, denn schon. Hier und dort noch den Rahmen aufbohren, um die Elektronik 'unsichtbar' zu machen. Macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. Oder reicht die Knete nicht?


----------



## KLEINselig (25. August 2013)

EPS gefällt mir nicht und am Rahmen wird weder gebohrt noch geschliffen noch sonst wie zu Leibe gerückt.
Zudem, es kommt bei mir immer mal wieder vor, dass der Akku meines Garmin Edge 705 für die nächste Tour nicht mehr genügend geladen ist, weil ich schlicht vergass, das Ding aufzuladen (gleiches passiert mir regelmässig mit dem Mobiltelefon). Das ist ja alles harmlos, aber wenn das dann beim Renner passiert, ist das nicht ganz so lustig. Kurz, kein Strom für die Schalterei!

Anderes Thema, denn jetzt brauche ich Eure technische Hilfe, die ich hoffentlich trotz des potentiell Brechreiz auslösenden Umbaus erwarten darf. Zumal es jetzt noch nicht um den verbrecherischen Teil sondern bloss um die Tune Big Foot geht.

Ich mass gestern die Kurbelwelle und es scheint sich um die kürzeste zu handeln, die Klein anbot: 104 mm (siehe Tech Manual Seite 22)
Auf Seite 24 steht dann *108 x 20* für Quantum Pro mit Campa Chorus Ausrüstung. Diese Zahlen sind für mich kryptisch. Weiss jemand, was sie bedeuten? Da, wo die Zahlen im Tech Manual fett gedruckt sind, muss das Antriebsseitige Lager 3 mm gegenüber dem Rand des Gehäuses nach innen verschoben sein. Dies ist bei mir der Fall:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1453705]
	
[/URL]

Stört Euch bitte nicht am Schmutz. Wie gesagt, das gerät wird gefahren und kam gerade von einer Ausfahrt zurück.

Auf der Nich-Antriebsseite (links) hat die Kurbelaufnahme sehr wenig Spalt gegenüber dem Lagergahäuse bzw. dem Lager (siehe kleiner roter Pfeil).

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1453703]
	
[/URL]

Tune schreibt, dass typischerweise für die Big Foot (abhängig von der Gehäusebreite) eine 107-er Welle zu verwenden ist. Die Gehäusebreite ist gemäss Tech Manual 72 mm, was ein ziemlich seltsames Mass ist. Rennrad ist normal glaube ich 68 und MTB 73.

Wie auch immer, kriege ich da wohl eine Tune Big Foot drauf? Falls eine neue Welle notwendig wäre, kann man eine solche noch bekommen? Wenn ich sie schon auswechseln muss, wäre natürlich eine aus Titan statt Stahl schön. Und zu guter letzt, kann man das als Leihe selber machen, gesetzt den Fall man hat das richtige Werkzeug?


----------



## KLEINselig (25. August 2013)

Eben fand ich noch folgendes heraus:
JIS Vierkant-Konus ist 12.73 mm breit am Ende des Konus
ISO Vierkant-Konus ist 12.6 mm breit am Ende des Konus

Im Klein Tech Manual steht 12.6 mm, ergo handelt es sich bei den Klein Precision Wellen um den ISO Standard. Tune sagte mir, dass Campa seit 1995 den JIS Konus verwendet. Man kann eine JIS Kurbel auf einen ISO Konus montieren, die Kurbel geht dann aber näher ans Gehäuse heran. Verschiedene Quellen sprechen von 4.5 mm wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das pro Kurbelarm oder für beide Arme zusammen ist. In Kombination mit der Gehäusebreite, die eigentlich für ein Rennrad 4 mm zu breit ist und der Tatsache, dass das rechte Lager um 3 mm nach innen versetzt ist, um wohl die Kettenlinie trotz des breiten Gehäuses am richtigen Ort zu haben, könnte das alles Sinn machen.

Falls es also tatsächlich beim Burgundy Blue ein ISO Konus ist und die Campa Chorus die JIS Aufnahme hat, müsste das eigentlich mit der Tune Big Foot auch gehen, wobei dann genau die gleiche Geometrie, die jetzt vorhanden ist, zustande käme.

Da hat es aber ein bisschen viel Konditional drin, um das einfach mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. August 2013)

Also die kryptischen Zahlen erklären sich so: 108 wäre die Wellenlänge, 20mm wäre der Überstand auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite, wenn man das alles zuammenrechnet, dann passt es normalerweise wieder: 108-20 auf der einen=88 - 20 auf der anderen = 68 Gehäusebreite. 3 mm eingerückt schaut die Welle dann 23 auf der Antriebsseite aus dem Lager.

Probiers doch einfach mal mit der vorhandenen Welle. Kurbel willst Du doch eh eine andere. Die Wellen gibt's aber nicht im Laden um die Ecke. Da muss man schon suchen und Glück haben...


----------



## KLEINselig (25. August 2013)

Dann gibt es offensichtlich einen Widerspruch im Tech Manual, das eine 108-er Welle für Campa Chorus vorsieht, bei mir aber eine 104-er verbaut ist. Gehäusebreite ist übrigens tatsächlich 72, habe ich eben nachgemessen.
Bleibt wohl tatsächlich nichts anderes übrig als es auszuprobieren und falls es nicht geht, die langwierige Suche nach einer passenden Welle in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (26. August 2013)

Von Reset http://www.reset-racing.de/ gibt es Klein-Innenlager in vielen verschiedenen Wellenlängen, dort einfach mal anfragen.

Aber noch was anderes, seit wann verwendet Campagnolo bitte den JIS-Standard  Alle mir bekannten Vierkant-Innenlager von Campagnolo sind nach dem ISO-Standard gefertigt.


----------



## KLEINselig (26. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu Reset Racing.

JIS bei Campa ab 1995 war eine Behauptung eines Tune Mitarbeiters, die ich leider nicht überprüfen kann. Allerdings kann es schon sein, dass Campa kurbelseitig ab dann die JIS Aufnahme, bei den Innenlagern jedoch weiterhin den ISO Konus verwendete. Der ISO Konus ist ja bloss etwas länger (nämlich 1.86 mm). Bei entsprechender Konstruktion der Aufnahme kann man somit problemlos eine Kurbel anbieten, die auf beide Konen passt. Der Trick ist dann bloss, die richtige Wellenlänge zu haben damit die Kettenlinie stimmt und die Aufnahme so zu gestalten, dass der Bolzen, der die Aufnahme auf den Konus zieht, nicht mit der Kopfunterseite an der Konusstirnfläche ansteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (27. August 2013)

Habe gerade eine Anfrage an Herrn Koehn von Reset abgesetzt. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt. Reset bietet zwar komplette 4-Kant-Innenlager an. Ich habe aber natürlich grösste Skrupel, das bestehende Klein Precision Lager (eigentlich sind es ja bloss zwei gedichtete Industriekugellager) durch ein komplett neues Lager zu ersetzen. Dann könnte ich ja auch gleich auf das ebenfalls von Reset angebotenen GXP Lager zurückgreifen und eine Truvativ bzw. SRAM Kurbel einbauen. Deshalb fragt ich, ob man auch nur ne Welle haben kann.

Das Einfachste wäre allerdings, wenn ich eine Campa Super Record Carbon CT aus der 10-fach Ära finden würde. Das scheint aber nicht ganz einfach zu sein. Milli, falls Du mitliest, Du hast nicht zufällig noch eine solche rumliegen, oder kennst jemand, der sie loswerden möchte?

Ach ja, noch was, stört sich niemand an dem zuvor erwähnten Widerspruch zwischen Tech Manual und Realität? Ich finde es schon seltsam, dass die verbaute Welle bloss 104 mm lang ist, im Tech Manual jedoch 108 steht.


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. August 2013)

In der 10-fach Ära hieß die Kurbel aber bloß Record CT, Super Record gabs da nicht.
Sowas meinst du wahrscheinlich, ich habe nach meiner auch bestimmt ein halbes Jahr gesucht, aber schön ist sie


----------



## KLEINselig (27. August 2013)

Sieht wirklich hübsch aus. Ist leider nicht ganz so leicht wie die Big Foot. Eben fand ich folgenden Anbieter, der die scheinbar noch neu verkauft: http://www.bike-exclusiv.de/

Bevor ich da aber gleich hirnlos zuschlage muss vielleicht noch folgendes geklärt werden: Es wird ja immer zwischen 10- und 11-fach Kurbelgarnituren unterschieden. Ich nahm bisher einfach an, dass eine 10-fach Kurbel problemlos mit einer 11-fach Schaltung funktionieren müsste. Allenfalls benötigt man spezifische 11-fach Kettenblätter. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. August 2013)

Die Seite von Bike-Exklusiv ist total veraltet, was er aktuell verkauft ist im Ebay-Shop, da sind allerdings auch immer wieder schöne Dinge dabei.
Bei der Record CT geht auch noch ein bisschen was, mit Alu-Kurbelschrauben bin ich schon bei 575g und mit anderen Kettenblättern (Specialites TA Nerius) könnte man auf 550g kommen.

Also ich fahre am MTB 9-fach Specialites TA Chinook Kettenblätter mit allen möglichen Ketten. Bisher ausprobiert wurden eine Sram 9-fach, eine Connex und Shimano 10-fach und aktuell eine KMC 11-fach, funktioniert haben alle Ketten.

Für die Record CT gibt es von Specialites TA auch passende 11-fach spezifische Blätter (Nerius 11). Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## KLEINselig (28. August 2013)

Das bestätigt meine Vermutung. Schliesslich fahre ich auf dem MTB auch mit einer KMC X11SL in Kombination mit einer SRAM XX 10-fach Schaltung, einer Cycle Taiwan 10 fach Titankassette und der Tune Smart Foot. Funktioniert wunderbar.
Jetzt muss ich bloss noch eine solche Kurbel finden. Jeder sachdienliche Hinweis wird dankend entgegengenommen.


----------



## KLEINselig (4. September 2013)

Ist ja verrückt. Jetzt suchte ich wochenlang erfolglos nach einer Campa Record CT und heute könnte ich nun von 3 Quellen aussuchen. Entschieden habe ich mich letztlich für eine nagelneue, die ich via lokalen Radhändler über das Campa Service Center bestellen konnte. Ich hoffe, die Kurbel noch vor dem Wochenende zu erhalten. Dann gibt's auch wieder Bilder. Die Kurbel kommt mit 50/36 Kettenblättern, die ich wohl gegen die von yellow-faggin abgebildeten schwarzen von Specialites mit 50/34 Zähnen tauschen werde.
Was denkt Ihr wären da blau eloxierte Kettenblattschrauben als Farbtupfer tolerierbar, oder soll ich auch die vollkommen in schwarz halten?


----------



## Ianus (4. September 2013)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr wären da blau eloxierte Kettenblattschrauben als Farbtupfer tolerierbar, oder soll ich auch die vollkommen in schwarz halten?



Woher sollen wir denn wissen, was Dein Geschmack ist? Wenn Du diverse Aufbauten sämtlicher Adroits oder Quantum Pros aus dem 96er Jahrgang im WWW verfolgst fällt Dir sicherlich auf, dass entweder (Navy)Blau oder Purple an Eloxalfarben verbaut ist; die einzigen Farbakzente, die zu der Lackierung passen. Ob es dann natürlich zu den roten Akzenten der SuperRecord passt... das mußt Du schon selber herausfinden  Im übrigen halte ich 50-34 am Rennrad für suboptimal. Entweder Standard (52/53-38/39) oder richtig Kompakt (50/48-36/34).


----------



## KLEINselig (5. September 2013)

Ich fragte ja nicht nach meinem sondern explizit nach dem Geschmack der Diskussionsteilnehmer, womit ich impliziere, dass ich meinem eigenen Geschmack vielleicht nicht ganz traue.

Ich bin immer noch guter Hoffnung, gebrauchte Super Record Komponenten zu finden, die noch keine roten Farbakzente haben.

Die Kombination 50/34 ist durchaus gebräuchlich und findet sich so auch an vielen NOS Rennrädern. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich die Rechnung, ab welcher Kettenblatt/Ritzel-Kombination (11-25) Überschneidungen auftreten, noch nicht machte.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2013)

Cool...über solche Überschneidungen hab ich mir noch nie den Kopf zerbrochen. Bergab einfach Kette rechts und bergauf klein/groß

In der Ebene findet sich immer ein passender Gang. Da ich nicht um Zehntel kämpfe kann man da teils ganz entspannt probieren, welcher Gang grad am besten passt.

Ich hab nur rausgehört, dass dieser Campa-Krempel wohl ganz schwarz ist und auch Carbon ans Rad soll. Der Rahmen ist dann Blickfang genug und lässt das schwarze Zeug schön in den Hintergrund treten bzw. "leuchtet" er dann noch besser. Da würde ich gar nix buntes mehr verbasteln, damit es edel und nicht poppig aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (6. September 2013)

Das ist ja nicht höhere Mathematik sondern bloss das Verhältnis von Zähnezahl am Kettenblatt zu der Zähnezahl der Ritzel. Es ergibt sich also mit vorne 50/34 folgende Reihe:

50/11 = 4.545
50/12 = 4.167
50/13 = 3.846
50/14 = 3.571
50/15 = 3.333
50/16 = 3.125
--------------------_34/11 = 3.091_
50/17 = 2.941
--------------------_34/12 = 2.833_
50/19 = 2.632
--------------------_34/13 = 2.615_
--------------------34/14 = 2.429
_50/21 = 2.381_
--------------------34/15 = 2.267
_50/23 = 2.174_
--------------------34/16 = 2.125
_50/25 = 2.000_----34/17 = 2.000
--------------------34/19 = 1.789
--------------------34/21 = 1.619
--------------------34/23 = 1.478
--------------------34/25 = 1.360

Die kursiv gedruckten Kombinationen sind wegen Kettenschräglauf nicht besonders günstig. Ich kann jetzt aufgrund dieser Aufstellung echt gar keinen Fehler in der Kombination 50/34 finden.

Die schwarzen Nerius 11 Kettenblätter mit 50/34 Zähnen sind bestellt. Gestern kamen die aus der Bucht gefischten Super Record Bremsen an. Momentan läuft noch eine Auktion einer kompletten Super Record, die etwas ältere Version ohne die ätzenden Roten Akzente, die Ianus oben meiner Meinung nach zu recht als eher störend empfindet. Mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## Ianus (6. September 2013)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht höhere Mathematik sondern bloss das Verhältnis von Zähnezahl am Kettenblatt zu der Zähnezahl der Ritzel. Es ergibt sich also mit vorne 50/34 folgende Reihe:
> 
> 50/11 = 4.545
> 50/12 = 4.167
> ...



Die Themen Heldenkurbel und Compactkurbel sind ja schon zig mal diskutiert worden. Aktuell ist ja mal wieder einer gut frequentiert (http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?289928-Held-oder-Kompakter). Unterm Strich über die Jahre kam man eigentlich immer auf das Ergebnis, dass 50-34 a weng ungeschickt ist. Viele fahren entweder 50-36 oder 48-36 bzw. 48-34. Bei mir isses sogar nur 46-34, hinten 12-25. Ist für mich optimal.


----------



## KLEINselig (7. September 2013)

Ianus, ich las jetzt den ganzen von Dir zitierten Thread durch und komme zum Schluss, dass entweder Du, ich oder wir beide an selektivem Lesen leiden. Ich fand darin einen einzigen Beitrag, der 50/34 als "faulen Kompromiss" bezeichnet. Anonsten kommt darin alles vor, explizit wird die 50/34 recht häufig genannt. Was aber auch klar rauskommt, ist, dass viele Faktoren angefangen beim Gelände hin zu Fitness, persönlicher Vorlieben bzgl. Tretfrequenz und optischer Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Beim Gelände ist es sich so, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man in hügeligem Gelände mit oft wechselnden Steigungen oder eben in gebirgigem Gelände mit langen relative konstanten Steigungen unterwegs ist. Meine Streckenprofile tendieren eher Richtung letzteres Gelände.

Ich bin in meiner Jugendzeit mit 53/39 und 13-26 (8-fach) den Klausen und hinterher den Pragel gefahren. Das lässt sich machen, wenn auch die Tretfrequenz etwas auf der tiefen Seite ist.

Für mich ist absolut klar, dass alles ein Kompromiss ist, ob faul oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Mein Kompromiss ist simpel: Möglichst grosses Übersetzungsspektrum bei gleichzeitig möglichst feiner Abstufung. Vor einem halben Jahr hätte ich die feine Abstufung noch nicht als wichtig erachtet. Seit ich aber dieses Quantum Pro mit 53/39 und 12-23 besitze, habe ich die feine Abstufung enorm zu schätzen gelernt und das würde ich nun nicht mehr missen wollen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich das meiste, was ich früher mit 53/39 und 13-26 schaffte, ich heute mit 50/34 und 11-25 auch noch hinkriegen sollte. Alternativ ist aber sicher für grössere Passfahrten auch ein zweites Hinterrad mit einer 12-27 Kassette denkbar.

Ein Letzter Punkt, der im oben zitierten Thread überhaupt keinen Platz findet: Kleine Kettenblätter in Kombination mit kleinen Kassetten sparen auch Gewicht. Das ist für mich als Gelegenheitsweightweeny ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Faktor.

Fazit: Ein jedem seine Lieblingsübersetzung. Ich bleibe bei 50/34.


----------



## KLEINselig (7. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> [...] Ich hab nur rausgehört, dass dieser Campa-Krempel wohl ganz schwarz ist und auch Carbon ans Rad soll. Der Rahmen ist dann Blickfang genug und lässt das schwarze Zeug schön in den Hintergrund treten bzw. "leuchtet" er dann noch besser. Da würde ich gar nix buntes mehr verbasteln, damit es edel und nicht poppig aussieht.



So mache ich's. Ob ich mir dann irgendwann bei einem allfälligen neuen LRS z.B. auf Basis von AX Lightness Felgen und Tune Naben die blauen (oder sogar blau/violett alternierend) Speichennippel verkneifen kann, wird sich weisen.


----------



## KLEINselig (16. September 2013)

Kurzes Update von der Teilebeschaffungsfront:

Record CT Vierkant Kurbel bestellt, sollte morgen oder übermorgen beim Radhändler abholbereit sein.
Specialités Nerius Kettenblätter sind heute von HiBike eingetroffen (50/34, 76g+30g=106g).
Super Record Bremsen liegen bei mir bereit.
Ergos sind auf dem Weg aus der Bucht zu mir.
Schaltwerk ist auf dem Weg aus der Bucht zu mir.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Kassette und der Umwerfer. Kann man eigentlich einen Braze-on Umwerfer auch mit einer Schelle ausrüsten?

Übrigens, Ergos und Schaltwerk sind noch aus der alten Serie ohne die ätzenden roten 11 Logos sondern ganz dezent hellgrau. Jetzt muss ich natürlich auch einen solchen Umwerfer auftreiben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass zur Not auch der alte Chorus Umwerfer funktioniert, falls ich länger nach dem Umwerfer suchen muss. Zudem kommt jetzt ja wohl eh der Winter. Da habe ich dann einige Monate Zeit, den Umbau abzuschliessen. Andererseits, kann es genau so schnell wie jetzt der Herbst hereinbrach auch wieder wunderschön warm werden im Oktober...


----------



## KLEINselig (19. September 2013)

Ich scheine es etwas mit den Kurbeln zu haben. Wenn ich an die Odyssee mit der Tune Smart Foot für meinen Adroit 2x10 Aufbau zurückdenke, bekomme ich immer noch Hühnerhaut.
Aber die Geschichte mit der neuen Campa Recort CT mit Vierkant ist fast noch besser: Nachdem die Kurbel endlich beim lokalen Radhändler eintraf und dieser mir schliesslich den Preis nannte, konnte ich nur noch leer schlucken. Man stelle sich vor, dass eine Kurbel, die nun 7 bis 8 Jahre an Lager lag, mehr kostet, als der aktuelle Discount Preis bei Chainreactioncycles.com der Super Record Ultratorque (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ch/de/campagnolo-super-record-carbon-compact-11s-chainset/rp-prod86366), nämlich 794 CHF!!! Grosszügigerweise bot mir der Radhändler noch 10 % Rabatt auf diesen Preis an. Da war ich wohl sehr naiv, bzw. hatte einfach keine Ahnung von Campas Hochmut. 400 CHF wäre meine Schmerzgrenze gewesen. Campa kann sich also ihre neue Record CT sonst wo hinschieben.
Wie dem auch sei, zum Glück gibt es noch Leute, die nicht von Geldgier zerfressen sind. Eine solche äusserst edelmütige Person überlässt mir ihre leicht gebrauchte Record CT zu einem sehr fairen Preis, womit die Horror-Story doch noch zu einem Happy End kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. September 2013)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Campa kann sich also ihre neue Record CT sonst wo hinschieben.



 Endlich kommen in Deine immer sehr sachlichen Aufbauthemen mal paar Emotionen 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das aussieht. Mittlerweile kann ich mich mit dem Bild vorm inneren Auge mit viel schwarz so ein wenig anfreunden


----------



## Ianus (20. September 2013)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Ich scheine es etwas mit den Kurbeln zu haben. Wenn ich an die Odyssee mit der Tune Smart Foot für meinen Adroit 2x10 Aufbau zurückdenke, bekomme ich immer noch Hühnerhaut.
> Aber die Geschichte mit der neuen Campa Recort CT mit Vierkant ist fast noch besser: Nachdem die Kurbel endlich beim lokalen Radhändler eintraf und dieser mir schliesslich den Preis nannte, konnte ich nur noch leer schlucken. Man stelle sich vor, dass eine Kurbel, die nun 7 bis 8 Jahre an Lager lag, mehr kostet, als der aktuelle Discount Preis bei Chainreactioncycles.com der Super Record Ultratorque (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ch/de/campagnolo-super-record-carbon-compact-11s-chainset/rp-prod86366), nämlich 794 CHF!!! Grosszügigerweise bot mir der Radhändler noch 10 % Rabatt auf diesen Preis an. Da war ich wohl sehr naiv, bzw. hatte einfach keine Ahnung von Campas Hochmut. 400 CHF wäre meine Schmerzgrenze gewesen. Campa kann sich also ihre neue Record CT sonst wo hinschieben.
> Wie dem auch sei, zum Glück gibt es noch Leute, die nicht von Geldgier zerfressen sind. Eine solche äusserst edelmütige Person überlässt mir ihre leicht gebrauchte Record CT zu einem sehr fairen Preis, womit die Horror-Story doch noch zu einem Happy End kommt.



Du hast vor der Bestellung nicht nach dem Preis gefragt??


----------



## KLEINselig (20. September 2013)

Ich fragte ja bei Campa direkt an. Die antworteten bloss, dass eine solche Kurbel hätten, ich diese aber über den Fachhandel bestellen müsse. Auch wollte Campa partout keine Preisangabe machen. Also beauftragte ich eben diesen Fachhandel, die Kurbel zu bestellen. Die hielten offenbar die Frage nach dem Preis für nebensächlich und bestellten einfach mal (nachdem ich nach einer guten Woche mal nach dem Stand der Dinge nachfragte, zumal eine Woche hätte mehr als genügen müssen, liegen doch der Radladen und das Campa Service Center keine 10 km entfern voneinander). Vergangenen Mittwoch morgen rief mich dann der Händler an und informierte mich, dass die Kurbel eingetroffen sei. Ich fragte gleich am Telefon und natürlich nur im Scherz, ob ich zuerst eine Bank überfallen müsse, um die Kurbel zu berappen, woraufhin sich herausstellte, dass der Händler selber noch gar keinen Verkaufspreis anfragte. Ich hatte dann keine Zeit, am Telefon darauf zu warten, dass er diesen Preis eruiert und ging dann nach Feierabend vorbei, um die Kurbel abzuholen. Tja, der Rest ist Geschichte. Aber so ausführlich wolltest Du es gar nicht wissen, nicht wahr Ianus? Wie dem auch sei, erachte diese Ausführung als persönliche, geistige Kosmetik.


----------



## Ianus (20. September 2013)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Aber so ausführlich wolltest Du es gar nicht wissen, nicht wahr Ianus? Wie dem auch sei, erachte diese Ausführung als persönliche, geistige Kosmetik.



Nuja, der Thread verspricht zumindest in Zukunft noch einigen Unterhaltungswert....und wenn es nur die kleinen Anekdoten am Rande sind.


----------



## ArSt (20. September 2013)

Hallo Jungs!

Im Tune Katalog von 1995 steht etwas über Vierkantmaße von ISO- und JIS-Wellen (Technische Daten Tretlager): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=607600&highlight=Tune+Katalog

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## KLEINselig (28. September 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder eine technische Frage: Kennt jemand das Anzugsdrehmoment für die Schrauben zur Befestigung des Lenkers im MC2 Vorbau?
Wie sieht es aus mit dem Anzugsdrehmoment der Sattelstützenklemmschraube bei Verwendung einer Carbonsattelstütze?
Und zu guter Letzt, was ist das empfohlene Anzugsdrehmoment für die Klemmbride der Brems-/Schaltgriffe an einem Carbonlenker?


----------



## ArSt (28. September 2013)

Alle meist 6Nm.
Besser aber nach Gefühl (sofern man eines hat!) und Bedarf. 
Bei Carbonteilen mit Carbonmontagepaste arbeiten!


----------



## Ianus (28. September 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Alle meist 6Nm.
> Besser aber nach Gefühl (sofern man eines hat!) und Bedarf.
> Bei Carbonteilen mit Carbonmontagepaste arbeiten!



Damals gab es noch keine Vorgaben für die Anzugsmomente. Lediglich die MC2 Vorbaueinheit wurde mit 300-360 inch-pounds angegeben


----------



## KLEINselig (28. September 2013)

Die 300 - 360 inch-pounds kenne ich vom Tech Manual. Frage mich bloss, mit welcher Art Drehmomentschlüssel das überprüft werden kann. Der MC2 Schlüssel ist ja ziemlich proprietär. Somit ist diese Angabe im Manual einigermassen nutzlos. Da sehe ich das sowieso nicht so eng. Mit dem kurzen Schlüsselchen ist zu festes Anziehen wohl gänzlich unmöglich. Es muss da ja bloss der Vorbau am Gabelschaft fixiert werden, um die Lenkbewegungen sauber zu übertragen.
Zieht man aber die Klemme am Vorbau zu stark an, läuft man Gefahr den Vorbau zu zerstören und einen solchen in Burgundy Blue zu finden grenzt an das Unmögliche. Deshalb möchte ich da schon grösste Sorgfalt walten lassen.
Der Schmolke Lenker ist jetzt aber dran mit 4 Nm. Fühlt sich ziemlich satt an.

Mittlerweile bin ich dabei die Alligator Züge einzubauen. Erstaunt hat mich, dass die Züge ohne Liner verbaut waren, d.h. die Kabel wurden direkt in den Rahmen eingezogen. Zum Glück wurde es ganz offensichtlich nicht viel so gefahren. Die Schaltkabel scheuerten nämlich leicht an den Rändern der Bohrungen, da wo die Kabel oberhalb des Tretlagergehäuses austreten. Es sind aber noch keine wesentlichen Schäden zu erkennen.

Anderes Thema im Zusammenhang mit Zugverlegung:
Beide Züge (Brems- und Schalt-) verlaufen bei Campa ja dem Lenker entlang. Der Schmolke Lenker hat keine Vertiefungen, in welchen die Zughüllen positioniert sind. Damit stehen die Züge unter dem Lenkerband auch etwas weiter ab. Bei der alten DuraAce verlegte ich den Bremszug so, dass er in der Biegung der Hauptfingergelenke zu liegen kommt. Dies war für mich immer sehr bequem.
Nun weiss ich nicht, ob ich sowohl Schalt- als auch Bremszüge vorne oder Bremszug vorne und Schaltzug hinten verlegen soll. Ich stelle mir vor, dass bei der Verlegung des Schaltzuges hinten allenfalls eine Druckstelle auf den Handballen entsteht. Hat dazu jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## KLEINselig (29. September 2013)

Beim Einbau der Züge machte ich noch eine andere unerfreuliche Entdeckung. Die Zuganschlaghülsen der Schaltzüge wurden aus dem Rahmen entfernt. Kann man solche Hülsen noch irgendwo bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (29. September 2013)

http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/ersatzteile/klein/kleinhuelsefuerzuganschlaege.php


----------



## KLEINselig (3. Oktober 2013)

Die Zuganschlaghülsen sind dann doch noch wieder aufgetaucht. Die Campa Schaltzüge lassen sich direkt am oberen Rahmenanschlag (da wo die Züge im Rahmen verschwinden) feinjustieren. Die Justierschraube ist dabei direkt in ein eigens dafür in die Anschlaghülse geschnittenes Gewinde geschraubt. Dadurch ist dann beim Ausbau des Zuges die Hülse gleich mitgekommen und ich habe das nicht bemerkt. Das Gewinde in der Hülse beeinträchtigt deren Funktion nicht, also habe ich einfach diese Hülsen wieder reingedrückt, schliesslich sind es die Originale, nehme ich an; gemäss Katalog gab es ja die Ausführung des QP mit Campa Chorus.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es gut zu wissen, dass es bei Lenzen noch so ein paar KLEIN Ersatzteile gibt. Danke für den Tipp.

Inzwischen ist die Record CT Kurbel eingetroffen, mit den Spécialités Nerius Kettenblättern aufgerüstet und bereits montiert. Die Nerius Kettenblätter sparen gegenüber den Campa Blättern 32 g ein, sodass die Kurbel inkl. Blätter auf 532 g kommt. Ist nicht eben super leicht, sieht aber zumindest für meinen Geschmack super toll aus. Übrigens sieht man der Kurbel kaum an, dass sie gebraucht ist. Bilder folgen, sobald ich dazu komme, welche zu machen.

So long...


----------



## KLEINselig (5. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder, damit Ihr mir nicht alle abspringt , obwohl, die einen vielleicht dann erst recht ... 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484914]
	
[/URL]

Die kleine Beule an der Kettenstrebe fiel mir übrigens auch erst auf dem Foto auf.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484915]
	
[/URL]

Kassette ist bestellt: Recon Ti 11-25, gold, 158 g
Fehlt nur noch der Umwerfer.

Auch muss ich alle inneren Liner und Kabel austauschen. Die Liner sind aus Österreich unterwegs und die Kabel sind beim Radhändler um die Ecke abholbereit.
Diese Alligator Liner sind eine ziemliche Geschichte. Letztlich wurde ich in einem österreichischen Online Shop fündig und bestellte gleich mal 10 m von jeder Sorte, damit sich die Versandkosten und Zollgebühren auch lohnen! Die 10 m sollten wohl für die nächsten 20 Jahre oder so reichen 

Ein hübscher Carbon Flaschenhalter liegt übrigens ebenfalls beim Radhändler abholbereit. Wenn ich wirklich Glück habe, treffen alle Teile bis Ende nächster Woche ein (bis auf den Umwerfer) und ich kann ich Bilder des fast kompletten Aufbaus präsentieren. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber erst in zwei Wochen.

Macht's gut bis dann...


Edit: Umwerfer (2010-er Modell ohne die rot umrandete 11) ist bestellt!

Damit ist (fast) alles zusammen. Vielleicht gibt's auf Weihnachten dann noch einen AX Lightness Laufradsatz.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Oktober 2013)

Hätteste mal vorher was gesagt...aber das Recon Zeug hält nur 100km. Ich hab mittlerweile 3 MTB Kassetten, aber das ist ne Katastrophe. Spaßhalber hatte ich eine sogar ja mal aus Gewichtsgründen am Quantum montiert, aber dieses ständige "ins-Leere-Treten" bringts auf Dauer nicht.
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie lange sie hält....


----------



## ArSt (7. Oktober 2013)

Kann sein, dass die beim Urs etwas länger halten: Der hat Titan bestellt, Du hast Alu!
Sind nach meiner Erfahrung mit anderen Herstellern aber auch nicht der Renner was die Haltbarkeit anbelangt.


----------



## KLEINselig (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre die Recon Ti Kassette auf dem MTB nun doch schon 2 Saisons lang und kann noch keine schlimmen Gebrauchsspuren sehen. Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung bestellte ich die 11-fach Variante für Campa Freilauf, zumal sie erheblich günstiger als die Super Record und noch ein paar Gramm leichter ist. Während bei der Super Record die kleinsten 5 Ritzel aus Stahl sind, ist es bei der Recon bloss das 11-er. Da ist sicher etwas mehr Verschleiss zu erwarten. Ich fahre ja nicht tausende von Kilometern pro Jahr, bin schon froh, wenn es zusammen mit MTB für 1000 pro Saison reicht. Aktuell steht der Zähler bei gut 1100 für MTB und RR zusammen, wobei wohl 2/3 davon aufs RR entfallen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja ...richtig...das habe ich überlesen als das Wort Recon fiel...ich hab wirklich die Blechdinger...Die sind nur fürs Wiegen interessant

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Burgundy-Aufbau!


----------



## KLEINselig (19. Oktober 2013)

Böses Erwachen: Die Recon Kassette und der Umwerfer sind diese Woche eingetroffen. Heute wollte ich mich daran machen, die Kassette zu montieren. Ich konnte sie drehen und wenden, wie ich wollte aber sie passt nicht auf die Verzahnung des Freilaufkörpers der Heliumnabe.
Den Freilaufkörper konnte ich zwar problemlos demontieren aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es zu dieser Nabe einen passenden Freilaufkörper für die neueste Generation von Campa Kassetten gibt. Kennt sich jemand darin aus, wie sich die Campa Freiläufe über die Jahre entwickelt haben und ob es allenfalls für Mavic Naben älteren Baudatums Freilaufkörper zum Nachrüsten gibt?

Nebenbei überraschte mich auch, dass die Heliumnabe nur gerade über eine einzige Sperrklinke verfügt.


----------



## Ianus (19. Oktober 2013)

Die Freiläufe der alten 8-fach Campagnolo-Gruppen sind inkompatibel zu den aktuellen 10-fach bzw. 11-fach Teilen. Da gibt es höchstens, aber ohne Gewähr, das Ausprobieren mit einem aktuellen campagnolokompatiblen Mavic-Exemplar. Aber ob der in die Aufnahme im Nabenkörper paßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (19. Oktober 2013)

Es war aber nicht eine 8- sondern eine 9-fach Kassette verbaut. 
Campa brüstet sich ja (zu recht) damit, dass die 11-fach Kassette auf die Freilaufkörper der 10- und 9-fach Naben passt. Bei Shimano 11-fach scheint ja die 11-fach Kassette nicht kompatibel mit den 10-fach Naben zu sein.


----------



## Ianus (19. Oktober 2013)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Es war aber nicht eine 8- sondern eine 9-fach Kassette verbaut.
> Campa brüstet sich ja (zu recht) damit, dass die 11-fach Kassette auf die Freilaufkörper der 10- und 9-fach Naben passt. Bei Shimano 11-fach scheint ja die 11-fach Kassette nicht kompatibel mit den 10-fach Naben zu sein.



Ok, bei 9-fach bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## KLEINselig (11. März 2014)

Meine Projekte haben ja bekanntlich die Tendenz, sich etwas in die Länge zu ziehen (das ist übrigens die Untertreibung des noch relativ jungen Jahres). Mit den steigenden Temperaturen rücken jetzt jedoch die Skier wieder etwas aus dem Fokus und machen Platz für die Basteleien. Nachdem ich die Montage eines 11-fach kompatiblen Freilaufkörpers auf das Heliumrad definitiv aufgeben musste, konnte ich von meinem Nachbarn einen fast neuen Ksyrium LRS mit Campa Super Record Kassette erstehen. Der LRS ist zwar nicht gerade eben leicht und passt mit den roten Naben und der einen roten Speiche eher wie die Faust aufs Auge zum Rest, er muss es halt dennoch solange tun, bis ich einen AX Lightness LRS gefunden habe. Das kann aber dauern.
Beim Einziehen der Kabel musste ich "the hard way" lernen, dass die Alligator i-Link Ausshüllenperlen nicht ohne Weiteres mit den Campa Ergo Griffen kompatibel sind. Mittlerweile ist aber auch dieses Problem gelöst. Jetzt bleibt nur noch, die Kabel entlang des Lenkers zu fixieren, das Lenkerband anzubringen und noch etwas Finetuning bei der Einstellung der Schaltung und der Bremsen und dann ist doch tatsächlich auch dieser Umbau bereit für die Strasse.
Natürlich bin ich Euch dann noch Bilder und einen Fahrbericht schuldig. Die Bilder reiche ich sobald wie möglich nach. Mit dem Fahrbericht kann es noch etwas dauern, da ich erst noch mein Knie kurieren muss... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und soll ein andermal erzählt werden...

PS: Werner, der Helium LRS ist also definitiv abzugeben. Du kannst mir ja mal per PN mitteilen, was Du denn für einen vernünftigen Preis hältst.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. März 2014)

Ach, ist doch noch nichtmal ein halbes Jahr rum seit dem letzten Beitrag in diesem Thema Bis der Frühling endgültig da ist, werden wir auch Bilder bewundern können. 

Ups...Knie kaputt Dann gute Besserung. Ist übel mit nur halb funktionierendem Knie. Kenn ich...vielleicht hätte ich vor nem guten halben Jahr auch mal zum Arzt gehen sollen. Heilt doch nicht alles von selbst


----------



## Ianus (11. März 2014)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Die Bilder reiche ich sobald wie möglich nach.



Eilt nicht..... wirklich...laß Dir Zeit.


----------



## KLEINselig (13. März 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Eilt nicht..... wirklich...laß Dir Zeit.



Kannst ja dann wegschauen, nehm ich Dir bestimmt nicht übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (16. März 2014)

Die erste Ausfahrt liegt bereits hinter mir, bloss eine 40 km Runde in flachem Gelände (ich muss ja noch mein Knie schonen). Es war schlicht und ergreifend der Hammer. Die Campa Super Record schaltet so unglaublich präzis, ich konnte es kaum glauben. Zudem hört man absolut überhaupt nichts, keine Kettengeräusche, kein gar nichts; es war beinahe beängstigend, wie lautlos sich das Rad vorwärts bewegt.

Ianus und andere Puristen, bitte ab hier die Augen zukneifen.

Die folgenden iPhone Fotos werden der Farbenpracht des Rahmens natürlich nicht gerecht, insbesondere waren auch die Lichtverhältnisse etwas zu schwierig. Bei Gelegenheit mache ich dann mal brauchbare Bilder...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1585002]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1585003]
	
[/URL]

Die Ksyrium Räder sind ja nun wie bereits oben erwähnt nicht der optische Hammer in Kombination mit dem Rahmen aber vorerst müssen die herhalten. Zum Glück überliess mir mein Nachbar auch die darauf montierte SR Kassette. Der Versuch, die Recon Kassette zu montieren, scheiterte nämlich kläglich. Die Schliessköpfe der Niete, die die 3 grössten Ritzel miteinander verbinden stehen nämlich vor und kollidieren mit dem Nabenflansch. Auch dazu mach ich dann irgendwann ein Detailbild, da sonst wohl niemand kapiert, was ich meine.

Wie auch immer, mir hat der Umbau mal wieder mächtig Spass gemacht und das Resultat gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut, allen Unkenrufen der Puristen zum Trotz. Und was noch wichtiger ist: Es fährt sich einfach hammermässig!


----------



## KLEINselig (16. März 2014)

Ach ja, noch etwas...
Ich bin noch am pröbeln, wie hoch ich den Vorbau haben möchte. Wenn ich dann dir richtige Position gefunden habe, wird selbstverständlich der Gabelschaft entsprechend gekürzt und die MC2 Kappe wieder montiert.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. März 2014)

Irgendwie doch ziemlich geil   Ich bin ja bekennender nicht-Purist oder noch eher "Banause"  Ist doch sehr cool geworden. Nicht puristisch, aber dass dem "ollen Rahmen" die Ehre dieser feinen Teilchen zuteil wird 

Das mit den Nieten kapier ich, die Kassette fährt auch ohne diese Dinger Ich kenn allerdings nur die Version, wo alle Ritzel zusammengehalten werden mit solchen langen Stiften. Macht zwar Sinn für die Montage (Montagehilfe) geht aber auch ohne. 

Viel Spaß mit der Karre Ach ja: Stimmt! Die Farbe ist im echten Leben um viel genialer als auf den Fotos. Gut wenn man sie in echt kennt Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich mein Burgundy noch NIE gefahren habe


----------



## ArSt (16. März 2014)

Hallo Holger!
Er meint die Nieten, die auf der Rückseite des größten Ritzels herausstehen, ähnlich wie bei den Spiderarmen von manchen Shimano-Kassetten. Die kann man auch nicht einfach abschleifen, da würde alles auseinander fallen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. März 2014)

Aha..das Konstrukt sieht etwas anders aus. Aber Shimano Kassetten hatten früher auch mal 3 so Stifte, die von hinten bis vorne durchgingen. Da aber jedes Ritzel auch einzeln auf den Freilauf gesteckt werden konnte, war das alles kein Problem, wenn diese Stifte fehlten. Ich glaube sogar die wurden früher verschraubt und das Gewinde war im kleinsten Ritzel. Aber hier bei diesem System scheint nicht jedes Ritzel diese "Knubbel" zu haben, mit denen es auf den Freilauf aufgefädelt wird. 
Dann nehm ich alles zurück...


----------



## BontragerTom (19. März 2014)

Es gibt Spacer mit Aussparungen  für die Mavics.
Du musst ausprobieren  ob das mit der Kassettenbreite hinkommt, aber eigentlich sind die Mavic Freilaufkörper immer etwas breiter als andere, so das sich der eventuell hinter die Kassetten setzen lässt.
Grüße


----------



## KLEINselig (19. März 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Allerdings fehlt da definitiv der Platz dafür. Wenn die Kette auf dem 11-er Ritzel liegt, kommt sie der Sitzstrebe so nah, dass es gerade noch vertretbar ist (ca. 2 mm). Der Spacer ist wohl ebenfalls um die 2 mm dick. Somit würde ich riskieren, dass die Kette an der Strebe schleift, sofern ich den Abschlussring überhaupt anziehen könnte.


----------



## KLEINselig (19. März 2014)

Anderes Thema: Heute wollte ich die Sattelstütze vom Bike mit der vom RR tauschen. Die auf dem RR ist eine Token Carbon und die auf dem Bike eine AX Lightness. Ich fand, dass die AX Lightness aufs RR besser passt. So machte ich mich also ans Werk, die Token rauszuziehen. Da hatte ich das erste unerfreuliche Erlebnis: Die Stütze sass nämlich fest. Einige Zeit und viele Flüche später und nach erheblichem Kraftaufwand war sie raus. Nächster Schritt: Ausziehen der AX Lightness Stütze. Die flutschte problemlos raus.
Schliesslich: Carbonmontagepaste auf die AX Lightness Stütze und rein ins RR. Denkste! Anfänglich ging sie ziemlich gut rein, der notwendige Kraftaufwand stieg aber progressiv und noch weit bevor die Einstecktiefe erreicht war, blockierte sie völlig und liess sich weder rausziehen noch weiter reinschieben. Als ich dann nur noch das Mittel der rohen Gewalt als möglichen Ausweg sah zerstörte ich letztlich die die Sattelaufnahme, womit das gute Stück bloss noch teurer Sondermüll war  Sondermüll, der allerdings unverrückbar im Sattelrohr steckte. Wie kriege ich diesen Sondermüll da jetzt bloss wieder raus?
Nun ja, ich griff zur Säge und schnitt die etwa 2 cm oberhalb der Sattelstützenklemme ab. Danach sägte ich das Rohr vertikal entlang des Schlitzes der Sattelklemme soweit es ging durch. Das war schon ziemliche Chirurgenarbeit, galt es ja unbedingt zu vermeiden, dem Rahmen auch nur den kleinsten Kratzer zuzufügen. Dennoch war das der leichte und schnelle Teil. Danach musste ich nämlich den Rest von innen her mit nichts als dem Sägenblatt (ohne Säge drum herum) durchschneiden ohne aber das Sitzrohr des Rahmens von innen her zu beschädigen. Das gelang schliesslich einigermassen nach mehreren Stunden mühseligster Arbeit 
Danach baute ich die originale Thomson Elite ein und konnte mich schliesslich um 16:30 Uhr doch noch auf eine kleine Runde aufmachen.

Fazit: Eine Arbeit, für die ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 30 Minuten vorsah, brauchte den ganzen Tag und zerstörte ein sehr edles Bauteil. Zurück bleibt Ratlosigkeit:
Weshalb passt die AX Lightness problemlos im Sitzrohr des Adroit Pro und übrigens auch im Quantum Pro Coral Reef aber nicht im QP Burgundy Blue? Tatsächlich hat die AX einen um 0.1 mm grösseren Durchmesser als die Thomson und die Token (AX: 31.68, Thomson und Token: 31.58). Messen konnte ich das natürlich nur im nicht zerstörten Bereich kurz unterhalb der Sattelaufnahme. Obwohl die Token den exakt gleichen Durchmesser wie die Thomson hat, flutscht auch die Token nicht rein, sondern verlangt auch ungebührlichen Kraufaufwand, trotz entsprechender Montagepaste. Ich raffe das alles nicht  Hat jemand im Forum einschlägige Erfahrung mit Carbonstützen in Klein Rahmen?


----------



## ArSt (19. März 2014)

Jedes Sattelrohr ist innen im hundertstel Bereich anders ausgerieben, wenn es denn überhaupt jemals ausgerieben wurde! Meist wird ja beim Ausreiben mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle gearbeitet, die wird aber bei jedem Rad neu eingestellt. Nur wenn Du Deine Räder mit einer einzigen Reibahle in immer der gleichen Einstellung reibst, sind die Sattelrohre innen alle gleich. Das werden aber die wenigsten hinbekommen und kann gar nicht sein, wenn die Räder von verschiedenen Vorbesitzern kommen.
Auch habe ich schon festgestellt, dass die Carbonstützen leicht unrund sein können: Die eine passt und die andere nicht, bei gleichem, gemessenen Aussendurchmesser.
Ist eine reine Glücksache, erst recht, wenn die Stützen von verschiedenen Herstellern kommen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. März 2014)

Hmm...Volcar im Attitude in 31,6 ging problemlos...mehr Carbon hab ich nicht. Ich gehe fast immer auf die KCNC, die sogar leichter als die Volcar sind oder auf Tune. Thomson, Syncros hab ich auch, aber das ist alles problemlos. Sogar im Katalog-Koi, das ich mit ner 30,9er bekommen habe und wo ein Vollidiot die Klemme zugedrückt hat  Konnte man wieder aufweiten zum Glück...

Gibt leider kein Detailbild: Hinten links...passte perfekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (21. März 2014)

Jetzt ist vorerst mal wieder die originale Thomson Elite drin. Vielleicht läuft mir ja irgendwann wieder eine AX über den Weg. Dann werde ich selbstverständlich bevor ich sinnlos Gewalt anwende vorsichtig prüfen, ob sie gut reingeht und falls nicht, das Sattelrohr etwas ausreiben lassen. Allerdings sind die heutigen Radläden wohl mit solchen Werkzeugen gar nicht mehr ausgerüstet, da die ja Räder mehr oder weniger vormontiert ab Lager beziehen und dann nur noch etwas Einstellarbeit verrichtet wird. Als ich letzthin im örtlichen Radladen nachfragte, ob sie ein Innenlagergehäuse planfräsen können, erhielt ich bloss einen fragenden Blick zurück, der etwa soviel bedeutete wie "was will denn der Spinner jetzt von mir?"


----------



## ArSt (21. März 2014)

Die wollen nur noch fertige Räder mit Wartungsvertrag verkaufen!
2009 habe ich für eine altes Tune-Vierkanttretlager einen Konterring für die rechte Tretlagerschale gesucht. In Garmisch bin ich in die Werkstatt von so einem "Specialized Conzept Store" gegangen, und hab den Jungs da ein Muster gezeigt. Die haben mich mit großen Augen angesehen und ernsthaft gefragt, was das denn ist. Als Tretlager haben die das nicht indentifiziert! So weit sind wir schon, man kennt keine Vierkanttretlager mehr! Und eine Reibahle für das Sattelrohr, oder einen Planfräser für's Tretlager, oder einen Fräser für den Steuersatz (womöglich noch in 1"-Größe!) werden die noch nie gesehen haben! Aber mit den neuesten Apps für die Software Deiner Federgabel kennen sie sich bestimmt aus!


----------



## Ianus (21. März 2014)

Die Zeiten ändern sich. Die letzten alten Händler werden mit ihrem Gang in die Rente auch ihr Wissen mitnehmen. In den Foren und mit dem Werkzeug in unseren Hobbykellern werden die Räder bzw. ihre Technik weiterleben. Bis wir keine Lust mehr haben oder naja... ihr wisst schon.

Noch kurz zum Thema.. bei meinen Attitudes mußte ich sämtliche Tune Stützen, die verbaut waren, von Hand auf Untermaß bringen, damit ich sie in die Rahmen montiert bekommen habe. Egal ob 31,6 oder 27,2. Die einzigen Stützen, die bei den Kleins wirklich maßhaltig passen sind die alten Syncros-Hardcore Stützen. Die werden jedoch fürs obige Projekt eher uninteressant sein.


----------



## ArSt (21. März 2014)

Stimmt Jörg! War bei meinem Litespeed auch so, eine Syncros Titan hat gepasst, alle weiteren Carbonstützen erst, nach dem ich das Sattelrohr aufgerieben habe. Die Syncros hatte mindestens ein Zehntel Untermaß!


----------



## KLEINselig (22. März 2014)

Das heisst also, dass ich bevor ich meine zerstörte AX Sattelstütze durch ein gleiches oder ähnlich edles Teil ersetze zuerst die Reibahle auftreiben muss. Damit kann ich leben. Erst mal ist das QP auch so fahrbar und es fährt sich wie bereits gesagt wunderbar.
Die Schaltqualität der Campa SR haut mich schlichtweg um. Einstellen musste ich quasi nichts und wenn die Gänge drin sind, sind sie drin. Da gibt es kein kurzzeitiges Rasseln beim Gangwechsel. Ich ertappe mich sogar dabei, dass ich nach unten schaue, um festzustellen, ob der Gang nun tatsächlich wechselte, weil ich effektiv überhaupt nichts vom Gangwechsel hörte.
Zugegeben, ich habe keinen Vergleich zu aktuellen Shimano Schaltungen. Die sind wahrscheinlich mittlerweile auch auf diesem Niveau. Im Vergleich mit der SRAM XX auf meinem Bike ist die Campa aber um Welten feiner. Klar, der Vergleich zwischen RR und MTB Komponenten hinkt wahrscheinlich etwas, aber die SRAM XX Komponenten auf meinem Bike haben etwa den gleichen Jahrgang wie die Campa Komponenten, müssten also in etwa auch das gleiche Technologieniveau aufweisen.


----------



## ArSt (22. März 2014)

Wenn Du eine neue Stütze hast, erst mal ausprobieren wie sie passt, dann erst, wenn nötig, aufreiben! Von Haus aus aufreiben, kann auch in die Hose gehen!
Ich habe im letzten Herbst mein altes Trekkingbike mit einer Dura Ace-Kassette 11-28 auf 10fach umgerüstet; da geht es mir wie Dir mit Deiner Campa SR: Nichts rasselt oder klackt, einzig der Daumi macht leise klick. Und auf der Umwerferseite hört man rein gar nichts! Ich finde, in den letzten Jahren hat sich da schon einiges getan, zumindest im Rennradbereich. Wie es mit SRAM-Komponenten aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe nur Shimano. Und deren Komponenten sind im MTB-Bereich, nach meiner Meinung, auch nicht so fein wie die Roadteile. Wobei ich das hauptsächlich auf die größeren Übersetzungssprünge der MTB-Kassetten und die heute schlechter gemachten Schaltwerke und Umwerfer schiebe.


----------



## KLEINselig (9. Juni 2014)

Wie schon vor langer Zeit mal versprochen: Bilder mit einer richtigen Kamera und nicht mit dem iPhone aufgenommen:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1640367]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1640368]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1640369]
	
[/URL]

Und zu guter Letzt das obligatorische Colour Key Bild, nicht wahr Holger!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1640370]
	
[/URL]

Damit ist dieses Thema wohl geschlossen. Allerdings werde ich es immer mal wieder hijacken, so z.B. im nächsten Post...


----------



## KLEINselig (9. Juni 2014)

Da dieses Projekt ja so ziemlich abgeschlossen ist (das eine oder andere edle Teil, dass zukünftig vielleicht noch seinen Weg an dieses formidable Ross findet, wird nicht jedes mal spezielle Erwähnung bedürfen), stellt sich die Frage: Was nun?
Nach dem Aufbau ist bekanntlich vor dem Aufbau.
Meine kleine Tochter fährt voll auf Gator Linear Fade ab (ich übrigens auch). So ist mir letzthin folgendes Angebot in der Bucht ins Auge gestochen:

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/191189250569?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2648

Der Mindestpreis wurde nicht erreicht. Der Käufer möchte dafür 800 US$ + 80 US$ Versandkosten. Mir scheint das etwas viel zu sein, bedenkt man, dass ich obiges Quantum Pro als Komplettrad (okay von den Originalteilen ist nichts mehr vorhanden, war aber damit durchaus fahrtüchtig) für nicht viel mehr erstand.

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## ArSt (9. Juni 2014)

Sind wirklich bessere Fotos! 
Und, wirst Du die Sattelstütze noch tauschen?
Zur Preisanfrage kann ich nichts sagen, da ist für mich der Holger der Spezialist. Denke der wird sich heute noch melden.
Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (9. Juni 2014)

Hmm, Sattelstütze, na ja, wenn ich noch mal eine AX Lightness für vernünftiges Geld finde, könnte das schon noch was werden. Die Thomson  (die übrigens von meinem Adroit stammt) macht sich optisch doch recht ansprechend. Klar könnten da locker noch ein paar Gramm eingespart werden. Wie gesagt, mal schauen, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat...


----------



## ArSt (9. Juni 2014)

Nimm doch auch mal eine Mcfk mit auf dem Schirm: http://www.mcfk.de/2/21.html
Ich habe mir eine für's MTB geleistet, ich finde die echt top!







 27,2x300
Die gehen etwas preiswerter her wie die AX, sind aber bestimmt nicht schlechter.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie sieht es doch cool aus und sehr edel vor allem - trotz der roten Farbtüpfelchen. Man könnte sagen: Ein Klein kann nichts entstellen 
Nettes Color-key noch dazu. Da fetzen die Farben richtig kräftig.

Die Stütze kannst Du schon lassen, die war bei Klein oft original, aber was ist bei diesem Rad schon original. Da darfs dann auch Carbon sein. Also was bei Euch so alles unter "preiswert" fällt  AX Lightness sagt mir was, Kollege Toby hat eine für sein Cannondale gesucht...der ist immer verzweifelt, wenn er unter 200 zum nicht Zuge kam in ebay...diese von Armin wird nicht viel günstiger sein...

Zum Rascal. Ich finde 800 schon sehr deftig für ein Rahmenset. Selbst wenn man bedenkt, dass die LVE ca. nen 100ter wert ist, die Griffe auch nen 100ter bringen teilweise. (Zustand sieht noch gut aus) Aber der Rest ist dann trotzdem viel zu teuer...
Ein Rascal sollte es für 800 mindestens mal komplett geben und dann sehr gut ausgestattet. Gator hin oder her...


----------



## KLEINselig (9. Juni 2014)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht. Ich habe ihm mal 500 plus Versandkosten angeboten. Bis jetzt meldete er sich nicht wieder. Dementsprechend rechnet er sich wohl seine Chancen durch erneutes Einstellen aus. Mal schauen...


----------



## KLEINselig (10. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ging gerade ein 1996-er Attitude Rahmenset in gutem Zustand für 677 EUR raus. Okay 1996 ist nicht 1992 aber ist immerhin ein Atti und kein Rascal und die 96-er Team Lackierung ist eine der wenigen, die mir nicht gefällt. Dennoch, 800 USD für ein 1992-er Gator Rascal Rahmenset wäre wohl nur zu rechtfertigen, wenn es absolut ohne Gebrauchsspuren wäre.

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231248307020&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CH:1120


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Juni 2014)

Das ist ein MC2 Rahmenset mit LVE und passender Gabel. Das würde ich unabhängig von der Farbe mal doppelt so teuer einschätzen wie ein Rascal...und wenn es rosa Pünktchen hätte. (also Gator hin oder her...) Die 800 sind viel zu happig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Juni 2014)

Hier 500 für ein komplettes:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Rascal...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

hier etwas verwohnter - 300
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-Rasca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

und wenn für das Rad 410 Dollar geboten wurden, dann ist es da in etwa wert...unabhängig ob er 1000 oder 10000 als MIndest/Reserve eingegeben hat...


----------



## ArSt (10. Juni 2014)

Ist denn bei dem Rascal in Gator Linear Fade für 800.- die Gabel original? Ich hab die bisher immer nur in Rahmenfarbe gesehen, nie in "Unfallaustauschteileschwarz".


----------



## KLEINselig (12. Juni 2014)

Er schrieb, sie sei original. Aber schreiben kann man ja bekanntlich alles. Es stört mich aber gewaltig, dass sie nicht in Wagenfarbe ist. Dementsprechend sind die 800 definitiv überrissen.


----------



## Ianus (14. Juni 2014)

Bei dem dilettantisch aufgebohrten Oberrohr sind selbst Deine angebotenen 500€ rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## KLEINselig (24. August 2014)

Bad News. Ich brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe. Mein QP ist jetzt seit 1500 km mit Campa Super Record unterwegs. Von einem ausserordentlich liebenswürdigen Forumsteilnehmer erhielt ich damals eine fast neue Record CT Kurbel mit Vierkantkonusaufnahme.
Auf der heutigen Ausfahrt ungefähr 3 km vor dem Ende begann nach einem kurzen Aufstieg, den ich mit brachialer Gewalt hochdrückte, etwas regelmässig (sprich synchron mit den Kurbelumdrehungen) zu klicken. Ich hielt kurz an. Meine Vermutung, dass das Verschlussglied der Kette nicht mehr ganz koscher ist, bestätigte sich nicht. Also fuhr ich sachte weiter und ignorierte das Klicken, welches scheinbar abhängig vom Druck auf die Pedale mal lauter und leiser wurde. Im letzten Aufstieg ca. 50 vor meiner Garage gab's dann einen ziemlichen Knall und ich sah ein Teil davonrollen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass sich die spezielle Kettenblattschraube (die beim Kurbelarm) gelöst hatte und das Teil, das ich davonrollen sah, war den Spacer zwischen dem grossen und kleinen Kettenblatt. Den Spacer Fand ich wieder, von der Schraube fehlte aber jede Spur. Leider hat dieses Klick-Klack-Geräusch und der abschliessende Knall auch an der Kettenstrebe seine Spuren hinterlassen. Das ist zwar ärgerlich aber jetzt geht es in erster Linie darum, das Rad wieder flott zu kriegen.
Mein Problem ist nun dass es eine Unzahl von verschiedenen Kettenblattschrauben zu kaufen gibt und scheinbar Campagnolo auch immer mal wieder ein neues System zur Befestigung der Kettenblätter einführte. Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung, welche Schrauben ich für die Vierkant Record CT Carbonkurbel benötige. Ich vermute, es sind diese: http://www.gs-bike.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=146
Aber bevor ich diesen unverschämten Preis für ein paar läppische Bolzen abdrücke, von denen ich nur einen brauche, möchte ich mir schon sicher sein, dass diese dann kompatibel sind. Eure Hilfe ist wie immer bestens verdankt.


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2014)

Hallo Klein-Kenner...ich weiß nicht, ob ich diesen Thread wiederbeleben kann, aber ich suche die Geometrien vom Klein Quantum Pro.

Wo findet sich da was ?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (24. September 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hallo Klein-Kenner...ich weiß nicht, ob ich diesen Thread wiederbeleben kann, aber ich suche die Geometrien vom Klein Quantum Pro.
> 
> Wo findet sich da was ?


Check mal www.wundel.com. Dort gibt's alle Kataloge inklusive der Quantum Reihen.
Und lies' mal vorher was über die "kleinspezifische" Messung der Geodaten, z. B. hier im Classic-Forum.
Gruß


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. September 2014)

Ich glaube dass die kleinspezifische Messung beim Quantum Pro eher egal ist, da es kein abfallendes Oberrohr gibt...oder?

Die Daten fürs 96ger z.B. auch hier - wenn man sich bei Wundel nicht durchwühlen will

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Klein/Klein1996.pdf


----------



## Deleted 294333 (24. September 2014)

Hab' mich mit Klein nie tiefergreifend befasst, wollte das nur erwähnt haben, da ich schon oft darüber gelesen habe.
Allerdings bin ich fasziniert von den Dingern seit ich das erste Mal ein Attitude im wahren Leben gesehen habe.
Das war aus mehreren hundert Meter Entfernung aus einem fahrenden Auto raus, so hat die Farbe gestrahlt; worauf ich abgebogen bin um mir den Hobel vor' nem Radladen anzusehen.
War ein Attitude in moonrise.


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2014)

Danke.
Habe schon was bei bikekataloge.de gefunden. Dass die anders messen, ist mir aufgefallen. Werde mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (24. September 2014)

Also, da kann ich vielleicht schon auch meinen Senf dazu geben (der Thread braucht dazu nicht erst wiederbelebt werden).
Ich bin 176 cm gross bei einer Schrittlänge von ca. 84 cm. Mein erstes QP war Grösse 51, was einer Standardgrösse 50 entspricht. Da ich davor Jahrzente nicht mehr auf einem Rennrad sass, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mir dieser Rahmen zu klein war und das war er wohl auch aber rückblickend vermute ich, dass ich den Aufbau passend hingekriegt hätte. Jedenfalls trennte ich mich wieder von dem 51-er (welches übrigens von einem Forumsmitglied wunderschön aufgebaut wurde und sogar schon im Renneinsatz stand). Ich war damals im festen Glauben, dass definitiv einzig und allein 55 für mich die richtige Grösse sei. Ich wurde schliesslich fündig und kaufte also ein 55-er. Da sass ich dann so gestreckt darauf, dass ich nach ca. 1000 km die Hoffnung aufgab, dass es mir jemals wohl werden würde auf diesem Rahmen. Daraufhin zog ich also die Schlussfolgerung, dass wohl 53 die richtige Grösse für mich sein müsse. Ein solches fand ich schliesslich und der Rest dazu ist in diesem Thread zu lesen. Mittlerweile bin ich damit wohl gut 2000 km gefahren und wenn es mir vorher nicht unter dem Hintern auseinanderfällt, nehme ich es mit ins Grab.
Im Vergleich mit heutigen Geometrien sitzt man auf einem Klein Quantum Pro aber schon sehr sportlich, d.h. mit stark nach vorne geneigten Oberkörper. Das fordert natürlich die Nackenmuskulatur, reduziert aber auch den Luftwiderstand.
Von der Klein Grösse muss man einen Zentimeter abziehen, um auf eine vergleichbare Standardgrösse zu kommen, d.h. Klein 51 = 50, Klein 53 = 52, Klein 55 = 54 usw.


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2014)

Dann ist der Rahmen im Markt eh nichts für mich.
Rahmenhöhe 59 bei Körpergröße 1,86.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. September 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass der perfekt passen könnte   Was dachtest Du? Zu klein oder zu groß?

Ich glaube ich habe auch eine 84er Schrittlänge (bei 177,5) und fahre die ganzen Quantum Pros in 57ger Maß (Kleinangabe). Insbesondere das Speedbike (mit allerdings Flatbar) passt mir da ziemlich gut. Die Quantum Pros sind allerdings wirklich lang und oft und lange bin ich sie noch nicht gefahren. Eher das Q-Carbon, aber das ist neuer und wieder anders gemessen. Damit komme ich bei 55ger Rahmen sehr gut zurecht...(hat ein abfallendes Oberrohr)

Mal schauen, ob ich Bilder finde, um das ungefähr zu verdeutlichen...

na wer sagts denn...das 55ger Q-Carbon:




und so sieht der Sattelauszug vom 57ger Quantum aus. Von den Pros finde ich keine Fotos im Fahreinsatz...


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2014)

Ich dachte eher, dass das schon an der Obergrenze ist.


----------



## KLEINselig (8. August 2015)

Seit langem mal wieder eine Frage an die Community: Kennt jemand von Euch den AX Lightness U28C Laufradsatz. Gemäss AX eigener Aussage ist das die erste vernünftige Rennrad-Komplett-Carbon-Felge für Drahtreifen, tubelessfähig sogar obendrein. Die täte mir sehr gut gefallen, um das hier beschriebene Quantum Pro noch weiter zu veredeln. Falls der LRS hält, was die Werbung verspricht, wäre das eine tolle Sache, natürlich auch kostspielig. Aber wenn man gezielt sucht, findet man vielleicht mit etwas Geduld mal ein Schnäppchen. Die Geduld lohnt sich aber nur, wenn der LRS tatsächlich was taugt. Also, her mit Euren 1st oder notfalls auch 2nd Hand Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. August 2015)

Da würde ich mal nebenan irgendwo im Leichtbau-Bereich fragen  Oder gar bei den Lightweight Jungs im eigenen Forum.

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/

Ich find ja die ganzen Lightweight Sachen nicht übel, aber bei der letzten Hausmesse bei HiBike wo die Jungs nen Stand hatten, hat der Vogel von Lightweight nichtmal ne Kappe oder anderes Werbegeschenk rausrücken wollen. Sowas merk ich mir ... da würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch lieber nach der anderen Firma schauen  Ansonsten ist dieser AX Lightness Kram sehr gut. Stützen, Lenker...TOP. Toby (hier boschi im Forum) hat den Kram teils montiert und das war immer einwandfrei.


----------



## Ianus (8. August 2015)

Zur Info

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ax-lightness-insolvent.763128/


----------



## KLEINselig (9. August 2015)

Ui, das wäre ja schade, wenn AX über die Klinge springen müsste. Vielleicht überlege ich mir das mit dem Schnäppchen nochmal und leiste meinen kleinen Beitrag zum Überleben der Firma


----------



## ArSt (9. August 2015)

Oder mal da schauen: http://www.radsporttechnik-mueller.de/?de_laufradsatze-rennrad-unter-900g,133


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (31. Juli 2016)

Mal schauen, ob da noch jemand diesen Thread beobachtet. 
Ich bin etwas verwirrt bzgl. Laufradgrössen. Das hier beschriebene QP hatte ja anfänglich Mavic Helium Räder. Nun las ich bei oldschoolracing folgendes:

_[...] 
*Die 29er History:*
1999 wurden die ersten 12 MTB Reifen von WTB für 29er geliefert. Einige blieben bei WTB, je ein Paar ging an die treibende Kraft Wes Williams, Don Cook und Bruce Gordon und die restlichen an Gary Fisher. Am 10. Mai 1999 baute Kent Eriksen (ehemals Moots) den ersten 29er. Wie üblich machte Gary Fisher Nägel mit Köpfen und wollte die 29er im grossen Stil unter die Biker bringen. Mitte 2001 wurden die 2002er Modelle des Fisher Topmodels Supercal29 an die Shops ausgeliefert. Dank GF durften bereits 2003 29er bei den UCI-Rennen starten. [...]
Den Rahmen [Gary Fisher Supercal29] hab ich *2009 neuwertig aus Deutschland bekommen *und komplett perriod correct aufgebaut. Die Mavic Helium Laufräder, wurden eigentlich für Strassen-Bergrennen gebaut.
[...]
_
Was mich verwirrt ist der letzte Satz. Heisst das nun, dass die Rennradfelgen die exakt gleiche Grösse haben, wie 29er MTB Felgen? 
Weiss da jemand Bescheid?

Wer den ganzen Beitrag bei oldschoolracing nachlesen möchte, findet ihn hier: http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbike/2002-fisher-supercal29/


----------



## ArSt (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Urs!
Ja, bei mir ist dieser Thread noch abgespeichert und ja, ist exakt die gleiche Größe. Nur die Felgenbreite ist heute üblicherweise etwas größer, damit die breiteren 29er-Schlappen besser ihr Potential ausschöpfen können.
Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren so ein neumodisches 29er aufgebaut, mit 6,07kg wiegt es auch ähnlich viel wie ein Roadbike:






Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## KLEINselig (1. August 2016)

Hallo Armin

Wow, das ist ja ein atemberaubender Hobel, vor allem das Gewicht! 
Die heutzutage verpönten Barends weg, eine anständige Federgabel drauf, Plattformpedale durch leichte Clicks austauschen und du hättest ein XC Racing taugliches Geschoss um die 7 kg 
Ist das ein 2 x 11 Antrieb?
Die Bike Ahead Räder tun ihres zum Gesamtbild dazu und sind ja auch gewichtsmässig der Hammer. Was mich eigentlich erstaunt. Ich war bisher immer der Überzeugung, dass man konventionelle Vielspeichenräder immer noch leichter bauen kann als solche "Monocoque" Räder. Bike Ahead hat offenbar den Gegenbeweis angetreten. Wie bist Du zufrieden mit der Speedneedle?
Ich hatte ja anfänglich auf meinem QP einen Token Carbon Sattel drauf, bin damit aber nicht zurecht gekommen. Mittlerweile ist schon seit ein paar 1000 km der Selle Italia SLR Carbon drauf. So wirklich ganz ohne Sitzprobleme fahre ich damit aber auch nicht. Aber diesbezüglich Experimente zu machen ist mir einfach zu teuer: so mal schnell einen AX oder eine Speedneedle zu beschaffen, um dann rauszufinden, dass sich mein Hintern darauf auch nicht wohlfühlt geht ja dann doch sehr schnell ins Geld.

Seit ich zufällig über die Rahmendesignbude Einhorn gestolpert bin, regt sich in mir jedoch ebenfalls der Wunsch nach einem 29er. Der Aufbau wäre Deinem wohl nicht ganz unähnlich obwohl ich wahrscheinlich auf 1 x 12 gehen würde und natürlich müsste für mich die obligatorische Lefty ran. Auch würde ich mir dann überlegen, es nach KLEIN Vorbild lackieren zu lassen. Mein geheimer Favorit wäre da Gator oder Moonrise oder vielleicht doch lieber ein MC2 Farbkleid z.B. Painted Desert, Burgundy Blue (inverted)... Wie gesagt, es ist bloss ein Wunschgedanke und Gedanken sind ja bekanntlich frei...

Viele Grüsse,
Urs


----------



## KLEINselig (1. August 2016)

Ach ja, das könnte ich hier auch noch einstellen:





Leider noch nicht ganz unter 7 kg, denkt man den Flaschenhalter und die Pumpe weg würde aber wohl grad so knapp unter 7 kg reichen. Ich träum ja immer noch von den AX Lightness Ultra Laufrädern. Damit würde es dann deutlich unter 7 kg gehen.


----------



## ArSt (1. August 2016)

Hi Urs!

Das Foto von Deinem Quantum hab' ich bei den Klassikern schon gesehen: Bist schon ein armer Bursch, kriegst den bleischweren, alten Hobel um's Verrecken nicht unter 7kg. Echt zu bemitleiden! 
Da geht's Dir wie mir, ich würd' das Scott auch noch gerne unter 6kg bekommen. Dazu müsste ich allerdings zu viel Kompromisse eingehen, dass ist es mir dann doch nicht wert.
Antrieb ist 2x10 (vorne 20/36, hinten 11-32), Hörnchen und Klingel mag und brauch ich (34g+16g), Federgabel und Servicevertrag mag und brauch ich nicht, die Starrgabel hat ohne Serviceintervalle 480g. Und die billigen Aest-Pedale wiegen zusammen 155g. Vor kurzem wollte man mir noch einen Becker-Sattel aufschwatzen, der wäre dann 35g leichter wie der Speedneedle-Marathon. Da geht's mir aber auch wieder so wie Dir: Um festzustellen, dass ein Sattel mir nicht passt (was sehr leicht sein kann), ist mir das ein viel zu teures Vergnügen. Ich hab' hier bei mir auch keinerlei Möglichkeiten einen Sattel zum Ausprobieren auszuleihen. Der Speedneedle hat mich angenehm überrascht: Ich kann damit doch ausgedehnte Tagesausflüge ohne Probleme machen. Mehrtagestouren mit prallem Rucksack gehen aber wirklich nicht. Für derartige Unternehmungen habe ich alte Fizik Aliante-Carbon im Einsatz. War eh ein langjähriges, schwieriges Unterfangen für mich einen endlich wirklich passenden Sattel zu finden. 
1x12 ist optisch eine Katastrophe, viel zu teuer im Moment und wiegt 200 bis 300g mehr als eine leichte 2x10 Kombi. Außerdem ist die Übersetzungsbandbreite bei 2x10 immer noch größer. Vom Verschleiß bei 1x12 mag ich gar nicht reden.
Aber 29 ist schon richtig geil! Ich habe mir 1988 ein Kuwahara-Trekkingbike gekauft (fahr ich heute noch!). Als ich nach kurzer Zeit festgestellt habe, dass man damit auch auf Berge fahren kann, ging's los: 1992 war dann mein erstes 26er-MTB (Litespeed) fällig. Ich habe mich aber auf den 26ern nie so richtig wohl und sicher gefühlt wie auf dem 28er, wenn nur nicht die schmalen 32mm Reifen wären! Deshalb dann das 29er mit den dickeren Reifen. Die 26er mag ich nicht mehr anrühren, was für Krucken! Obwohl ich mit meinen 169cm Größe eigentlich nicht für 29" gedacht bin. 

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## KLEINselig (1. August 2016)

Geht mir gleich mit den Hörnchen. Ich werde auf meinem Youngtimer Adroit immer wegen des Originallenkers in 580 mm Breite und Hörnchen ausgelacht. Die bleiben aber dran!
Das mit dem 1 x 12 Antrieb überleg ich mir demnach nochmals, d.h. vom Traum zur Verwirklichung vergehen bei mir jeweils halbe Ewigkeiten. Bis dahin gibt's dann vielleicht schon den Worp-Antrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (4. August 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> Bist schon ein armer Bursch, kriegst den bleischweren, alten Hobel um's Verrecken nicht unter 7kg. Echt zu bemitleiden!


 Ich habs gar nicht erst versucht. Bin automatisch bei 7,3kg gelandet. Mehr ging nicht.


----------



## KLEINselig (7. August 2016)

Hab jetzt die nächste Stufe gezündet. Wobei die mehr Komfort als Gewicht getrieben ist. Ich hatte mit dem Selle Italia SLR Carbon immer leichte Sitzprobleme. Jetzt versuche ich es mal mit einer Speedneedle ALC und ersetze auch gleich die "bleischwere" Token Sattelstütze mit Tunes schwarzem Stück in 270 mm Länge. Zum AX U28C (NOS 2990 EUR) LRS konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen.
Immerhin mit Speedneedle und schwarzem Stück geht es dann zumindest mal unter 7 kg, wenn auch nicht sehr deutlich.


----------



## KLEINselig (8. August 2016)

Warnung Off Topic!

Ich hab mich grad ein bisschen verliebt. Nein, nicht in die Fahrerin, in ihr Rad. Wenn es ein moderner Hobel sein müsste, wäre es dieser:





Da wird einem doch die 2000-er Lackierung Sedona Orange in Erinnerung gerufen. Man erinnere sich an einen Forumsteilnehmer, der einen ziemlich wilden Aufbau eines Adroit in dieser Lackierung durchführte.





Diese Lackierung bleibt trotz Trek Klein einfach nur wunderbar.  Für mich immer noch eine der schönsten, schöner als manche der klassischen. Sorry für die Offenheit, bitte steinigt mich nicht.


----------



## KLEINselig (8. August 2016)

Übrigens, ich fand auf der Site von Specialized keinen Hinweis weder auf das genaue Modell noch darüber,ob der Hobel irgendwann mit dieser Lackierung auch dem bezahlenden Publikum offeriert werden wird. Jedenfalls sind viele Athleten an den olympischen Spielen damit unterwegs.


----------



## KLEINselig (11. August 2016)

Mittlerweile habe ich mich mal etwas eingehender mit dieser in der Tat speziellen Specialized Lackierung auseinander gesetzt und folgendes rausgefunden:

http://cycling-today.com/specializeds-rio-olympic-bikes-change-colour-in-heat/

Sehr speziell, nicht wahr? Die Frage bleibt, ob diese Lackierung auch dem Publikum zugänglich gemacht werden wird.

Interessant ist aber, dass Edelstrassensprinter Peter Sagan mit einem ebenso lackierten MTB am olympischen Xcountry Rennen starten wird.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (11. August 2016)

Falls dich sowas interessieren sollte bezüglich des Lackes 






Gibt's auch ähnlich mit "unter Strom " setzen. Sieht einheitlich aus und sobald geringfügig Strom fließt leuchten die speziell lackierten Flächen in dem aufgelackten Muster auf


----------



## KLEINselig (14. August 2016)

Offenbar gibt es da tatsächlich interessante Farbspielereien. Während die eine geschmackvoll an das olympische Feuer und dessen tiefere Bedeutung erinnert sind andere eher von überschaubarer Sinnfälligkeit. Wie dem auch sei. Immerhin passt diese Haube auch zu gewissen Klischees, die mit dieser Marke und entsprechenden Fahrern verbunden sind.


----------



## ArSt (14. August 2016)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> und ersetze auch gleich die "bleischwere" Token Sattelstütze mit Tunes schwarzem Stück in 270 mm Länge.


Die Tune-Stütze ist ja toll, aber auch etwas teuer. Im Moment gibt es die ziemlich baugleiche Stütze von Mcfk im Angebot, da würde ich zuschlagen: https://r2-bike.com/MCFK-Sattelstuetze-Carbon-MTB-UD-Optik-matt-gerade-272-mm-SALE
Das Gewicht dürfte sogar etwas weniger als bei Tune sein, ich habe eine mit 27,2 x 300:


----------



## KLEINselig (14. August 2016)

So, in meinem Album hat es jetzt ein paar Fotos des QP in Coral Reef mehr, die den Zustand glaube ich ganz gut dokumentieren. All die Macken, die auf den Bildern zwar sehr deutlich zu sehen sind, fallen erst bei sehr genauer Betrachtung auf. Ich habe schon schlechter erhaltene Rahmen gesehen, die in der Bucht als "near mint" angeboten wurden


----------



## ArSt (14. August 2016)

Wenn Dich die Ausblühungen stören sollten, wir haben hier im Klassikbereich einen exzellenten Lackierer: Der Gerrit, aka @pommerngerrit, hat sich ursprünglich auf das Ausbessern von alten (Klein-) Rahmen konzentriert, er versucht immer möglichst viel vom Originallack zu erhalten. Mittlerweile macht er aber so ziemlich alles. Schau mal in seine Galerie: http://cycleart-berlin.blogspot.de/p/alurahmen-teile.html
Ich weiß jetzt blos nicht, wie man von der Schweiz aus so etwas abwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (14. August 2016)

@armin

Das schwarze Stück ist schon unterwegs zu mir. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war die MCFK bei HI-Bike teurer als die Tune Stütze. Wenn es dann um die allerletzten Gramm ginge, hätte ich eh die Schmolke in genau der richtigen Länge nehmen müssen. Ich war mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob es bei den KLEIN Rahmen aufgrund der speziellen Sattelklemme allenfalls andere Einstecktiefen zu beachten gilt. Deshalb war ich nicht sicher ob die Schmolke mit 250 Länge bei einem Auszug von ca. 150 nicht zu kurz wäre. Deshalb habe ich mich dann für die Tune entschieden.
Gerne hätte ich den Sattel und die Stütze noch vor der grossen Alpenrunde, welche morgen angesagt ist, montiert. Leider ist es sich mit der Lieferung nicht ausgegangen. Somit fahre ich also mit meinem "bleischweren" aber wunderschönen Hobel über Grimsel, Furka und Susten, schlappe 120 km aber dafür 3'500 Aufstieg  Sollte ich mich länger nicht mehr melden, bin ich den Strapazen zum Opfer gefallen  Ansonsten


----------



## KLEINselig (14. August 2016)

Mich stören die Ausblühungen nicht. Ich habe bloss einigen Interessenten an meinem QP Coral Reef versprochen ein paar Detailaufnahmen einzustellen, damit sie sich ein Bild machen können. Die Schönheit steht jetzt wohl schon an die 4 oder mehr Jahre bei mir in der Garage und setzt Spinnweben an. Ich fürchte daher schon, dass die KLEIN Polizei bei mir vorbeischaut und mich wegen nicht artgerechter Haltung verknackt. Das soll jetzt geändert werden, sofern man sich preislich einigen kann.


----------



## KLEINselig (14. August 2016)

Die Arbeiten von Gerrit sind wirklich top. Gut zu wissen, dass es da draussen jemanden gibt, der mit viel Liebe, Herzblut und dem notwendigen kunsthandwerklichen Geschick solche Sachen macht.


----------



## ArSt (14. August 2016)

Nur zur Info: Bei der Mcfk und der Schmolke wird die Einstecktiefe eigentlich nur durch die Stütze vorgegeben (Mindesteinstecktiefe ist recht groß), die haben nur einen sehr engen Bereich in dem der Auszug verändert werden kann, diese Stützen dürfen auch nicht zu tief eingesteckt werden.
Deine Wahl der Tune-Stütze ist also durchaus die Richtige: Tune hat einen recht großen Bereich in dem die Einstecktiefe variiert werden kann.
Siehe pdf-Anleitung: http://www.tune.de/produkt/schwarzes-stuck
Sollte bei Dir also immer passen. 
Viel Spaß dann morgen! 
(Bei mehr als 2000Hm an einem Tag wäre ich tot, zumindest mit dem MTB)


----------



## KLEINselig (14. August 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> [...]
> (Bei mehr als 2000Hm an einem Tag wäre ich tot, zumindest mit dem MTB)



Geht mir vielleicht auch so. Es ist mehr als 20 Jahre her seit ich die letzte 3 Pässefahrt machte. Wir gehen es einfach locker an und nehmen uns viel Zeit. Aber es ist klar, der Susten zum Schluss wird brutal werden.


----------



## ArSt (14. August 2016)

So eine Pässefahrt mit dem Rennrad habe ich noch nie gemacht, ich habe ja auch kein Rennrad. Vor zwei Monaten bin ich mit einem Freund den Rennsteig gefahren (http://radreise-wiki.de/Rennsteig), allerdings unter widrigsten Wetterverhältnissen und natürlich mit Gepäck. Am zweiten Tag waren es etwas über 100km und um die 2000Hm. Das war für mich grenzwertig, kein Vergnügen. Lesestoff: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988...le-weitere-jahre.648367/page-33#post-13886664


----------



## KLEINselig (21. August 2016)

Bild von der Pässefahrt. Es war der Hammer...


----------



## KLEINselig (21. August 2016)

Auch übrigens, die Token Sattelstütze hat sich doch nicht als so "bleischwer" erwiesen, wie ich meinte. Mit der Speedneedle/Schwarzes Stück Combo spare ich gegenüber Token/Selle Italia SLR Carbon bloss 30 g ein (210 g v. 240 g). Aber der Wechsel war ja Komfort getrieben. Hoffentlich ist das dann tatsächlich auch so. Vielleicht gibts heute Gelegenheit für eine Probefahrt mit dem neuen "Butt/Machine Interface".


----------



## ArSt (21. August 2016)

Herrliche Aufnahme! 
Und, wie ist es Dir ergangen?

Ich denke, wenn Du das Schwarze Stück noch auf das Nötigste kürzt, sollte die Combo unter 200g sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (21. August 2016)

Ich finde das ja ziemlich beeindruckend. Ich persönlich halte auf meinem QP nicht mehr als 20-30km aus, dann schmerzt der Rücken wegen der Überhöhung. Hätte ich nicht selber eines, ich würde voller Bewunderung vor so einem Rad stehen. Es dürften  nicht mehr viele alte Prä-Trek sein, die unterwegs anzutreffen sind. Hut ab vor der sportlichen Leistung.


----------



## KLEINselig (21. August 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> Herrliche Aufnahme!
> Und, wie ist es Dir ergangen? [...]



Ging wunderbar. Einfach darauf achten, dass der Puls immer schön unter 155 bleibt, dann hat man das Gefühl, man könne bis zum Mond fahren. Wenn man natürlich in den Grimsel schon wie ein Stier reinfährt, dann kann das ein bitteres Ende nehmen. Einfach sparsam mit den Körnern umgehen und wenn man überholt wird, ja nicht glauben, dass einem eine Zacke aus der Krone fällt.

@ Jörg: Klar sitzt man sehr sportlich auf dem QP aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. Mittlerweile schaffe ich es sogar meine Hausrunde (knapp 60 km und knapp 600 HM) fast vollständig unten am Lenker zu greifen (ausser natürlich die Anstiege). Anfänglich hatte ich in dieser Position das Gefühl meine Oberschenkel schlagen an die Brust aber auch das Gefühl hat sich gelegt.
Man sieht tatsächlich kaum mehr Kleins in Bewegung, leider


----------



## Ianus (28. August 2016)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Klar sitzt man sehr sportlich auf dem QP aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. Mittlerweile schaffe ich es sogar meine Hausrunde (knapp 60 km und knapp 600 HM) fast vollständig unten am Lenker zu greifen (ausser natürlich die Anstiege). Anfänglich hatte ich in dieser Position das Gefühl meine Oberschenkel schlagen an die Brust aber auch das Gefühl hat sich gelegt.
> Man sieht tatsächlich kaum mehr Kleins in Bewegung, leider



Heute Morgen im Rahmen meiner Hausrunde....





Mein eh schon vorlädierter Nacken war danach reif für die Tonne 

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, vor allem mit dem Teil zu beschleunigen ist einfach irre. Die Kombination aus steifen Rahmen und leichten LRS samt Schlauchreifen  ist in meinem Fuhrpark so einzigartig, selbst das leichtere Ottrott fährt sich da kommoder.


----------



## ArSt (28. August 2016)

Weil man auf obigen Foto eigentlich nichts erkennen kann, hab' ich mal in Deinem Album gestöbert und bin dabei auf jenes gestoßen:



Mensch Jörg, Deine Aufbauten sind dermaßen gut, die tropfen ja vor "guten Geschmack"! Soll heißen, da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass zu der Zeit als die Klein-Räder bei uns noch normal über den Ladentisch gingen, kein Mensch sein Klein so toll, mit so viel Liebe und genau passenden Teilen aufgebaut hat, wie Du es in den letzten Jahren geschafft hast.


----------



## Ianus (28. August 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> Mensch Jörg, Deine Aufbauten sind dermaßen gut, die tropfen ja vor "guten Geschmack"! Soll heißen, da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass zu der Zeit als die Klein-Räder bei uns noch normal über den Ladentisch gingen, kein Mensch sein Klein so toll, mit so viel Liebe und genau passenden Teilen aufgebaut hat, wie Du es in den letzten Jahren geschafft hast.



Danke.... ist aber alles relativ.


----------



## KLEINselig (28. August 2016)

Nachtrag: Speedneedle ist echt erstaunlich komfortabel. Das scheint tatsächlich ein Geniestreich von Jürgen Mikus gewesen zu sein.
Armin, Dein Aufbau des 29-er Scott mit Starrgabel und sagenhaft mickrigem Gewicht, haben mich bewogen, trotz finanziellem Risiko, die Speedneedle zu ordern. Ich glaube es hat sich gelohnt. Sage Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (28. August 2016)

Bitte Urs! 
Hätte aber auch leicht schief gehen können.
An was für einem Rad hast Du den jetzt ausprobiert?


----------



## KLEINselig (28. August 2016)

Na an diesem QP, habe sonst kein anderes. Reiche dann irgendwann noch ein Foto mit der Schwarzes Stück/Speedneedle Combo nach.


----------



## KLEINselig (28. August 2016)

@ Jörg: so so, man fährt Lighweight LRS.
Da komm ich mir mit meinem Wunsch nach AX U28C schon fast wieder bescheiden vor.


----------



## KLEINselig (28. August 2016)

vergass zu erwähnen, dass wie Armin schon feststellte dieses ein ganz unglaublich schönes QP ist. Sogar mit Vorbau in Wagenfarbe. Ich nehm mal an, der wurde nachlackiert, da die Originalen ja zurückgerufen wurden.


----------



## Ianus (28. August 2016)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> @ Jörg: so so, man fährt Lighweight LRS.
> Da komm ich mir mit meinem Wunsch nach AX U28C schon fast wieder bescheiden vor.


 Neu wären die für mich momentan nicht machbar, gebraucht und von tollem Vorbesitzer ein Schnäppchen..... Ist noch einer aus der D-O Zeit, mit 7700er Dura-Ace Nabe.


----------



## Ianus (28. August 2016)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> vergass zu erwähnen, dass wie Armin schon feststellte dieses ein ganz unglaublich schönes QP ist. Sogar mit Vorbau in Wagenfarbe. Ich nehm mal an, der wurde nachlackiert, da die Originalen ja zurückgerufen wurden.


 Das ist so wie es aussieht noch einer aus der Rückrufaktion.


----------



## KLEINselig (13. März 2017)

Der Grund für die Wiederaktivierung dieses Threads ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich. Ich brauch mal wieder Eure geschätzte Hilfe.

Nach elend langer Suche habe ich nun einen AX Lightness Ultra 28C LRS erstanden (1'178 g). Darüber hinaus beschloss ich - nach entsprechenden Recherchen - den LRS tubeless auszurüsten, zumal er seitens AX explizit dafür vorgesehen ist. Gestern versuchte ich nun Schwalbe Pro One Reifen aufzuziehen. Bloss, es blieb beim Versuch. Ich kriegte den Reifen einfach nicht über das Felgenhorn Trotz Einsatz von Park Tool Kunststoffreifenhebern. Reifengrösse ist 700 x 23C, daran liegt's wohl nicht, zumal ich die eine Seite auch übers Horn würgen konnte, bloss die 2. Seite geht dann nicht mehr. Vielleicht sollte ich die 1. Seite nochmals runternehmen und die 2. Seite aufziehen. Möglicherweise hilft diese Dehnung dann etwas, um beide Seiten aufziehen zu können.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich diesbezüglich meine offensichtliche Unfähigkeit überwinden kann? Ich komme da nicht weiter 

Vielen Dank schon mal für jegliche Sachdienliche Hinweise.


----------



## ArSt (13. März 2017)

Hallo Urs!
Ich lese noch mit, doch zu Deinem aktuellen Problem kann ich nichts beitragen: Ich hoffe da schwer auf den Jörg (@Ianus) oder einen anderen geneigten Mitleser.
Liebe Grüße vom Armin.


----------



## yellow-faggin (14. März 2017)

Hat die Felge im Felgenbett so eine Vertiefung wie bei MTB-Felgen üblich?


----------



## KLEINselig (14. März 2017)

Nein, hat sie nicht und das Felgenbett ist generell wenig tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (15. März 2017)

Wenn du Reifen aufgezogen hast, hast du am Ventil angefangen oder aufgehört?


----------



## Hagelsturm (15. März 2017)

Ähnliches hatte ich letztens nach nen Plattfuß.hatte auch Probleme den Reifen wieder rauf zu bekommen. Ich habe dann einfach die Seite die schwer ging als erstes drauf und danach die andere. Das ging recht einfach. Viele klappt das bei dir auch.


----------



## KLEINselig (15. März 2017)

@yellow-faggin: Ich versuchte beides, ohne Erfolg.

@Hagelsturm: Das ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gestern hatte ich allerdings zufällig mit einem Händler Kontakt, der AX Produkte vertreibt. Er wies mich darauf hin, dass offenbar die frühen Versionen der Ultra 28C Felge eine etwas andere Form hatten und deshalb nicht wirklich tubeless tauglich waren. Sollte das bei mir zutreffen, was aufgrund der Symptome wahrscheinlich ist, habe ich den Zonk gezogen.


----------



## KLEINselig (28. Mai 2017)

Die Räder sind jetzt montiert, inklusive Tubeless Schwalbe Pro One Reifen. Fährt sich super. Rechtzeitig vor der Tour de Suisse. Auch dieses Jahr findet da von ausgewählten Etappen jeweils ein paar Stunden vor dem Start der Profis ein Breitensportrennen auf der gleichen, abgesperrten Strecke statt, inklusive Begleittross. Ist jeweils ein Riesenerlebnis.
Die 11-fach Recon Ti Kassette ist übrigens weniger der Hammer. Auf einigen Gängen tönt es wie eine Kinderrassel.


----------



## KLEINselig (28. Mai 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## KLEINselig (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## Milli (28. Mai 2017)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 608752 Anhang anzeigen 608753



Echt sehr, sehr schön!!!  

Mich würden nur der Spacerturm (hatten wir schon mal per PN) und die Montage des Lenkers etwas stören (Winkel, Lenkerband). Aber Hauptsache du kannst gut drauf fahren!

Weißt du, was es so jetzt mit dem neuen Laufradsatz (ohne Satteltasche  ) wiegt?

Schöne Grüße
Milli

PS: Dass der Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe evtl. bruchgefährdet ist, hatte Ianus ja schon geschrieben. Also vorsicht!


----------



## opi13 (29. Mai 2017)

[QUOTE="Milli, post: 14576887, member: 47478")
PS: Dass der Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe evtl. bruchgefährdet ist, hatte Ianus ja schon geschrieben. Also vorsicht![/QUOTE]

das ist so nicht richtig,  
Probleme gab es nur beim 94er Modell bzw. coral reef als Standartfarbe danach wurden sie behoben,  und das ist ja laut Lackierung eindeutig als 96er auszumachen

mfg


----------



## KLEINselig (30. Mai 2017)

korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (30. Mai 2017)

@Milli 
Das mit dem Spacer Turm stört mich auch. Da ich aber nicht so ein Rennsportler bin wie Du haben meine ersten Versuche mit minimaler Vorbauhöhe mit Nackenschmerzen geendet, wonach ich das Unterfangen "Gabelschaftrohr kürzen" aufgab und den Spacerturm montierte.
Natürlich hast Du auch mit der Lenkerposition recht. Das ist allerdings etwas perfid. Alle Versuche, den Lenker in die richtige Position hochzudrehen sind insofern gescheitert, als sich der Lenker bei jedem Schlag beim Fahren langsam wieder in die ursprüngliche Position zurückbewegte. Da ich weder Lenker noch Vorbau durch zu hohes Anzugsdrehmoment riskieren möchte, habe ich mich damit arrangiert, die Ergopower Griffe etwas höher zu montieren.


----------



## Hagelsturm (31. Mai 2017)

wenn du es bequemer magst besorg dir doch einen compakteren lenker. oder ist der jetzige irgendwas was man nicht so einfach austauschen darf? hab hier nicht alles komplett gelesen. auf jeden fall gibts lenker nenn sich glaube sogar compakt die halt nicht so tief und in die länge gehen


----------



## KLEINselig (31. Mai 2017)

Der derzeitige Lenker lässt sich tatsächlich nicht ganz so einfach ersetzen. Es ist ein Schmolke Carbon Lenker mit konstant 26 mm Rohrdurchmesser. Die meisten modernen Lenker haben an der Klemme einen Rohrdurchmesser von 1 1/4".


----------



## Hagelsturm (31. Mai 2017)

Ok dann ist es natürlich ungünstig. Die Auswahl an Carbon Lenkern mit 26mm ist ja sehr beschränkt.


----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2017)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Der derzeitige Lenker lässt sich tatsächlich nicht ganz so einfach ersetzen. Es ist ein Schmolke Carbon Lenker mit konstant 26 mm Rohrdurchmesser. Die meisten modernen Lenker haben an der Klemme einen Rohrdurchmesser von 1 1/4".



Die Lenkerklemmung bei den MC2-Road Vorbauten beträgt 25,4mm.....!! Kein Wunder das der Lenker sich verdreht. Ich habe letztes Jahr lange nach einem passenden Lenker gesucht, meiner Erinnerung nach hab ich diesen montiert..

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/aby.k-dropbar-singlespeed-rennradlenker-25-4-mm-schwarz


----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2017)

Ianus schrieb:


> Die Lenkerklemmung bei den MC2-Road Vorbauten beträgt 25,4mm


Bekommt man da einen Lenker mit 26,0mm Klemmdurchmesser überhaupt montiert? Die Klappschelle sollte sich eigentlich nicht schließen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Bekommt man da einen Lenker mit 26,0mm Klemmdurchmesser überhaupt montiert? Die Klappschelle sollte sich eigentlich nicht schließen lassen.


 Keine Chance, habe wenn gewünscht Bilder.


----------



## Milli (4. Juni 2017)

Laut 96er Klein Tech Manual sollten die MC2-Road-Vorbauten wirklich für 25,4 mm Lenkerdurchmesser sein.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das wirklich auf alle zutrifft:
Ich habe mittlerweile fünf Stück MC2-Road Vorbauten



und bei mindestens vieren davon (den zuletzt gekauften habe ich noch nicht montiert/getestet) sind Lenker mit 25,8 bzw. 26,0 mm passend. Bei der Montage ging die Klappe problemlos zu, ein zum Test verbauter 25,4 mm MTB-Lenker hatte im Gegensatz dazu mMn zuviel Spiel, ließ sich aber auch noch irgendwie klemmen.
Die zwei kürzesten Vorbauten davon werden seit einigen Jahren ohne Probleme mit Schmolke Carbon Ergo Lenkern mit 25,9 mm Klemmdurchmesser gefahren und zwar mit den älteren, die noch das Alu-Mittelteil an der Klemmung haben:


 


Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich aber auch mal Probleme mit einem anderen MC2-Vorbau mit einem NoName-Carbon-Lenker. Der ging auch nicht so satt in die Klemmung wie die Schmolkes und hat sich beim Fahren dann auch immer mal wieder leicht nach unten gedreht. Hab damals aber leider nicht nachmessen, ob Lenker oder Vorbau maßhaltig waren...
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich nochmal einen MTB-Lenker mit 25,4 mm Klemmdurchmesser in die nicht verbauten MC2-Vorbauten halten und den genauen Durchmesser der Schmolke Lenker messen.



Ianus schrieb:


> Keine Chance, habe wenn gewünscht Bilder.


Wäre sehr interessiert an den Bildern. Wenn die Vorbauten mit 26,0 mm Lenkern nicht zugehen müsste es ja unterschiedliche Vorbauten geben...

Wo aber gerade die MC2-Road-Experten hier versammelt sind:
Mein zuletzt gekaufter Vorbau (ebenfalls original schwarz) hat eine geringere Klemmhöhe als alle anderen (Bild kann ich gerne nachliefern).
Was hat das zu bedeuten? Ist das eine andere/frühere Serie? Ist der problemlos fahrbar oder evtl. bruchgefährdet?
Falls jemand etwas darüber weiß, wäre ich über eine Info dankbar.

Schöne Grüße
Milli


----------



## ArSt (4. Juni 2017)

Bin kein MC2-Road-Experte, besitze nicht mal ein Klein.
Bei rutschenden Sattelstützen, egal ob aus Alu oder Carbon, hat mir Carbon-Montagepaste gute Dienste geleistet. An Lenker- und Vorbauklemmung verwende ich diese Paste auch immer vorsorglich. Wäre einen Versuch wert. Z.B.: https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/dy...277.NDEzMTgz&gclid=CJL9wtzipNQCFbIV0wod6D8EoQ


----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2017)

Milli schrieb:


> Wäre sehr interessiert an den Bildern. Wenn die Vorbauten mit 26,0 mm Lenkern nicht zugehen müsste es ja unterschiedliche Vorbauten geben...



Mit 26,0 Lenker.....





Kann natürlich sein, das Klein das Lenkermaß still und heimlich angepaßt hat, nachdem 26,0 damals ja doch das am weitesten verbreitete Maß war. Warum man das aber nicht im Manual vermerkt hat ist mir dann schleierhaft, wo doch wirklich jedes noch so kleine Detail dort aufgelistet ist.


----------



## Milli (4. Juni 2017)

Ianus schrieb:


> Mit 26,0 Lenker.....
> ...
> Kann natürlich sein, das Klein das Lenkermaß still und heimlich angepaßt hat, nachdem 26,0 damals ja doch das am weitesten verbreitete Maß war. Warum man das aber nicht im Manual vermerkt hat ist mir dann schleierhaft, wo doch wirklich jedes noch so kleine Detail dort aufgelistet ist.



Oh, das sah bei mir anders aus 
Die Schmolke Lenker sind mit einem Durchmesser von offiziell 25,9 mm für 25,8 und 26,0 mm Klemmungen gemacht, aber 0,1 mm (also zwischen deinem 26,0 mm Lenker und meinen 25,9 mm) wird da nicht so einen Unterschied machen.
Ich muss dringend mal bei mir den Lenkerdurchmesser messen!
Vllt. sind die Schmolke Lenker in dem Bereich auch so weich, dass sich sich irgendwie besser an den Vorbau anpassen


----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2017)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind..... was war denn der Grund damals für den Rückruf?


----------



## KLEINselig (8. Juni 2017)

Freunde, Freunde, ... vielleicht habe ich da einen ganz grossen Bock geschossen. Ich nahm nämlich einfach an, dass 26 mm das richtige Mass ist und suchte damals gezielt nach einem solchen Lenker. Ich muss das mal bei Gelegenheit genauer anschauen.


----------



## Ianus (8. Juni 2017)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Freunde, Freunde, ... vielleicht habe ich da einen ganz grossen Bock geschossen. Ich nahm nämlich einfach an, dass 26 mm das richtige Mass ist und suchte damals gezielt nach einem solchen Lenker. Ich muss das mal bei Gelegenheit genauer anschauen.


Nein... keinen Bock geschossen... letztenendes war auch bei mir der Lenker das Teil, was bis zuletzt vakant war... selbst die Lightweight waren vorher organisiert. Wer rechnet auch bei einem der besten und ambitionierten Rennradrahmensets der damaligen Zeit mit einem diesbezüglichen Sondermass....


----------



## KLEINselig (12. Juli 2017)

Die Verdachtsmomente verdichten sich. Die Klemme ist wohl für 25.4 (1") Lenker konstruiert. So wirklich gut zu geht die Klappe bei mir nicht zu. Gerne hätte ich ja jetzt gezielt nach einem AX4100 Lenker gesucht. Der hat aber auch 26 mm Durchmesser. Einen 25.4-er mit Compact Ergonomie aus Carbon gibt's wohl nicht. Mal schauen wie ich da wieder rauskomme.


----------



## Ianus (12. Juli 2017)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Die Verdachtsmomente verdichten sich. Die Klemme ist wohl für 25.4 (1") Lenker konstruiert. So wirklich gut zu geht die Klappe bei mir nicht zu. Gerne hätte ich ja jetzt gezielt nach einem AX4100 Lenker gesucht. Der hat aber auch 26 mm Durchmesser. Einen 25.4-er mit Compact Ergonomie aus Carbon gibt's wohl nicht. Mal schauen wie ich da wieder rauskomme.


 Aus Carbon wird das nix. Aber Alu mit halbwegs moderner Lenkergeometrie hab ich Dir einige Posts vorher verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (1. Juni 2019)

Ich hole mal diesen Thread hoch, weil ich eben auch vergeblich versucht habe m, meinen tollen NOS Lenker mit 26,0mm in den MC2 zu bekommen. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen passenden, nicht zu schweren Lenker?

Laut 96er Katalog war ein „ ITM Pro 2“ mit 250g verbaut. Finde den aber nicht im Netz. Da ist immer nur ein Super Italia mit über 300g.


----------



## KLEINselig (2. Juni 2019)

Da wär ich auch immer noch dran interessiert


----------



## Rahbari (2. Juni 2019)

Die weitere Recherche hat ergeben: die allermeisten leichten italienischen Lenker haben 25,8. So auch mein 3ttt 199. Aber zumindest der 3ttt passt in meinen MC2 nicht. Ich bekomm den zwar irgendwie geklemmt aber die Kräfte, die dann auf das dünne Aluminium wirken, sind mir nichts. Ein testweise installierter MTB-Lenker mit 25,38mm passte super.


----------



## KLEINselig (2. Juni 2019)

Nachdem ich nun während Jahren in etwa die gleiche Erfahrung machte wie Rahbari, allerdings die Klemmkräfte in Kauf nahm, wechselte ich nun den Lenker mit dem Original aus. Bei starken Schlägen rutschte mein Schmolke Carbonlenker mit ca. 25.8 ruckartig nach unten. Tatsächlich ist die sehr dünnwandige Alu-Hülse im Klemmbereich auch beschädigt und die Kohle lugt darunter hervor. So kann man das edle Stück dann auch nicht mehr verkaufen. Bleibt noch der Link von Ianus. Obwohl, das ist nun auch schon Jahre her, sodass womöglich auch diese Option inzwischen weg ist. Dann wird es halt nichts mit dem Compact Lenker am QP.


----------



## Rahbari (2. Juni 2019)

ich habe eher Angst, dass mein lackierter MC2 reißt. Finde mal einen in der passenden Farbe...


----------



## Ianus (14. Juli 2019)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Bleibt noch der Link von Ianus. Obwohl, das ist nun auch schon Jahre her, sodass womöglich auch diese Option inzwischen weg ist.



Diese Option gibt es schon seit Anfang 2018 nicht mehr. Habe auch nix mehr in dieser Hinsicht gefunden. Bin froh, damals das Teil noch bekommen zu haben. Mit der modernen Lenkerform gewinnt der Oldie noch mal deutlich im Fahrverhalten.


----------



## TimN (8. Juli 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Mit 26,0 Lenker.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Ianus, 

Habe diesem post von dir mit viel intresse gelezen.
Aber den bild ist nicht mehr zu sehen.

Bin momemtan auch durftig (sag man das so genau?) Auf suche nach einen 120mm MC2 road vorbau. Und bin sehr intressiert in diesen info.

Meinen vornahme war ein MC2 vorbau mit schmolke tlo (25.9mm)

Aber wenn ich das gut lese ist das nicht werkbahr?

Freundlichen grussen Tim


----------



## Ianus (8. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen Tim

Die MC2-Road Vorbauten liessen sich wirklich nur mit passenden 25,4-Lenkern kombinieren. Alles andere ist suboptimal, hält nicht, ruiniert Dir auf Dauer Lenker und Vorbau und erhöht aufgrund von Materialversagens nur das Sturz- und Verletzungsrisiko. 

Warum Klein das so gewählt hat, erschliesst sich mir überhaupt nicht, vor allem da 1994 (zu Zeiten des ersten MC2-Road Jahrganges) im Rennradbereich 26,0 oder 26,2 Standard waren. Egal, Du mußt Dich eben auf die Suche nach einem passenden Lenker machen oder das Teil mit Flatbar fahren.


----------



## TimN (8. Juli 2020)

Ianus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Tim
> 
> Die MC2-Road Vorbauten liessen sich wirklich nur mit passenden 25,4-Lenkern kombinieren. Alles andere ist suboptimal, hält nicht, ruiniert Dir auf Dauer Lenker und Vorbau und erhöht aufgrund von Materialversagens nur das Sturz- und Verletzungsrisiko.
> 
> Warum Klein das so gewählt hat, erschliesst sich mir überhaupt nicht, vor allem da 1994 (zu Zeiten des ersten MC2-Road Jahrganges) im Rennradbereich 26,0 oder 26,2 Standard waren. Egal, Du mußt Dich eben auf die Suche nach einem passenden Lenker machen oder das Teil mit Flatbar fahren.



Vielen dank Ianus,

Aber wollen sie allen mit mir mitdenke;
Habe jetzt ein original ITM Super Italia Pro260 25.8mm

Und was ich nicht verstehe ist das im modeljahr 1996 /97 den MC2 noch ab werk verbaut war.
Und die lenker im modeljahr 1996 war ein ITM super italia Pro2. Und den Pro2 hatte einen diameter von 25.8mm. Den Pro260 ist den vorganger den Pro2.

Wie KLEIN katalog sind diesem jahren mit den Pro2 (25.8mm) lenker ab werk geliefert.

Ich kann mich nicht denken das ITM nur fur KLEIN einen sonderanfertugung gemacht hatte von ITM Pro2 lenker mit 25.4 oder?

Grussen Tim

Wolte nicht den neuen i know all better sein, nur constructief mit einander daruber reden ob und wie wir das machen konnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo Tim,
Ich glaube es gibt da nicht ein komplett “richtig“ oder „falsch“. Faktisch hat aber Janus absolut recht. Den Fakten entgegen fährt z.B. Milli seit Jahhren ohne Probleme auf einem 95-er Coral Reef einen Schmolke mit 26 mm Nennmass, gemessen wohl eher 25.8 - 25.9. Ich hingegen ruinierte auf meinem in diesem Thread beschriebenen QP denselben Lenker, sodass ich mich gezwungen sah, wieder auf den originalen, schweren Easton Alu Lenker zurück zu wechseln. Wenn ich nicht so sehr an dem Vorbau hängen würde, hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon längst einen gescheiten Ahead Vorbau mit Zwischenhülse montiert und einen modernen 31.8 Compactlenker eingebaut. Ich bringe das aber einfach nicht übers Herz.


----------



## TimN (12. Juli 2020)

Ich vwrstehe sie, das ist auch warum ich gerne den MC2 montieren mochte.

Aber wenn das nicht geht, dan besser nach complet neue standard.

Erst mahl mein Pro260 nachmessen.


----------



## KLEINselig (9. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Geht mir gleich mit den Hörnchen. Ich werde auf meinem Youngtimer Adroit immer wegen des Originallenkers in 580 mm Breite und Hörnchen ausgelacht. Die bleiben aber dran!
> Das mit dem 1 x 12 Antrieb überleg ich mir demnach nochmals, d.h. vom Traum zur Verwirklichung vergehen bei mir jeweils halbe Ewigkeiten. Bis dahin gibt's dann vielleicht schon den Worp-Antrieb.


Das ist ja interessant, war mir gar nicht mehr bewusst, dass ich mir schon 2016 Gedanken über einen 1x12 Umbau meines Adroit Pro machte. Nun, dieser Umbau ist mittlerweile Realität:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/klein-adroit-pro-jg2000-edel-refurbished.545600/page-38


----------



## josc67 (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
durch den Zugang eines 97er Quantum Pro und der damit verbundenen Recherche bin ich auf diesen Post gestoßen. Mein Ziel ist es, dass Rad ausgiebig zu nutzen (kein Wallhanger) und daher eher im Stil von "Restomods" neu aufzubauen, sprich mit aktueller Technik und Komponenten (wenn es geht im klassischen Look) - ich weiß, wird nicht einfach.

Hauptpunkt ist aus meiner Sicht der Vorbau und Lenker. Gut nutzbare 25.4 Lenker sind so gut wie gar nicht mehr verfügbar und noch verfügbare 26.0 Lenker sind ein potentieller Stressfaktor für den Vorbau.
Ich habe das bereits an meinem Rad probiert, 26.0 Lenker geht beim Festziehen der Frontplatte an seinen Bestimmungsort, aber der Abstand zwischen Frontplatte und Vorbau ist nach dem Festziehen mit max. 5 Nm ca. 2/10 größer als bei einem 25.4 Lenker.
Ob das kritisch ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ein etwas ungutes Gefühl bei Teilen mit fast 25 Jahren auf dem Buckel bleibt.

So kam bei mir die Idee auf, den "optimierten" MC2-Vorbau mit einer 31.8 Klemmung "nachbauen" zu lassen. Die Optik und der Befestigungsmechanismus gehören zum QP und der einfache Umbau auf Standardvorbau (1 1/8) ist nett, aber gehört irgendwie nicht zum QP.
Die Optik & Schaft-Klemmung (inkl. der internen Spannvorrichtung) sollen so bleiben, jedoch möchte ich einen 31.8 Lenker in der gewohnten Befestigungs-Technologie (Platte mit Schraubenbefestigung) anbringen wollen.

Ich habe bereits Kontakt zu einigen Prototypen-Bauern hier in Berlin aufgenommen, dass Feedback hätte jedoch besser sein können.
Meine Frage: Kennt Ihr Jemanden (Leute, Firmen etc.), die sich solch einem Thema annehmen könnten/würden? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## KLEINselig (13. Januar 2021)

Solche Gedanken drehen sich bei mir auch im Kopf rum. Ich fragte bereits mal bei Darimo an, ob sie bereit wären einen Custom Carbon Lenker anzufertigen. Ich erhielt keine definitive Absage sondern die Rückmeldung, dass ihre Auslastung zurzeit ein solches Customising nicht zulasse.
Das Problem des Nachbaus eines MC2 Vorbaus mit 31.8 Klemmung besteht in meinem Fall darin, dass ich dann den Vorbau auch noch in Burgundy Blue lackiert haben müsste, was wohl auch nicht gerade so um die Ecke zu haben ist. Aber klar, mit 31.8-er Klemmung ist die Spielwiese natürlich wieder voll offen.

PS: Beim Lesen Deines Posts, dachte ich anfänglich schon, Du wärst auf Suche nach einem Mitinteressenten, um allenfalls die nichtwiederkehrenden Kosten aufzuteilen. Vielleicht könnte man mit der Aussicht auf eine gewissen Stückzahl (sagen wir mal >10) eine Kleinwerkstatt eher von so etwas überzeugen. Eine entsprechende Umfrage nach weiteren Interessenten hier, ergäbe womöglich eine ungefähre Indikation dafür wie gross der Markt für so etwas wäre.


----------



## ArSt (13. Januar 2021)

Also in Alu ist das echt schwierig. Und dann noch in smoth welded und mit komplexen Dreht-/Frästeilen! Ich denke, dass wird keiner (mehr) machen.

Vielleicht mal hier anfragen:





						Fertigung - MiTech
					

Höchste Qualität und Präzision, für Rennfahrer und Individualisten Jeder MiTech Maßrahmen wird von seinem zukünftigen Besitzer individuell zusammengestellt. Wir erfüllen Ihre Wünsche an Materialien, Geometrie, Rohrformen und Konifizierungen sowie Farben und Eloxierung, Design und vieles mehr...




					www.mi-tech.de
				








						Alex Clauss – Portus Cycles – Portus Cycles
					






					portus-cycles.de
				




Oder hier im Forum den @BommelMaster (= Intend) anschreiben, ob er nicht einen Fertigungsbetrieb kennt.

Wenn ich etwas über den Tellerand hinaussehe, würde ich meinen, dass man heute mit 3D-Druck für solch ein Projekt noch die besten Chancen hat. Dann muss es auch nicht unbedingt Alu sein (geht aber auch), es könnte auch aus Titan im SLM-Verfahren gedruckt werden. Hier ein sehr schönes Beispiel aus Stahl: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hab-mal-was-gebastelt.414836/post-17011732
Und hier z.B. ein Dienstleister: https://www.rapidobject.com/de/3D-D...MIir79rYSZ7gIVGtnVCh3z3QvVEAAYASAAEgKfEvD_BwE
Allerdings braucht man für dieses Projekt eine saubere 3D-Datei (stp, step, stl, prt, usw.). Ich könnte rein theoretisch so etwas machen, ich habe aber privat kein 3D-Programm und in ein paar Tagen komme ich nicht mal mehr beruflich an so etwas ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josc67 (13. Januar 2021)

In Deinem Fall würde die Lackierung sicherlich als Challenge dazu kommen, aber mit 31.8 steht einem das komplette Lenker-Angebot zur Verfügung.

In erster Linie suche ich Kontakte, die ein solches Vorhaben erstmal bewerten und auf technische Machbarkeit prüfen - es sollte auch finanziell im Rahmen bleiben. Wie geschrieben ist mein derzeitiger Fokus auf Firmen im Prototypenbau, die einen Vorbau bis hin zu einer "Klein-Serie" fertigen könnten.
Je mehr Interesse von Gleichgesinnten besteht, umso besser. Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, ob man eine Vorbaulänge (meine Präferenz war 110 mm) oder verschiedene Längen herstellen lassen will. Das hätte ggf. auch Einfluss auf die Fertigungsart.

Eine weitere Idee war, den Vorbauausleger von der Gabelschaft-Tonne abzutrennen und einen neuen Vorbauausleger in der gewünschten Länge mit 31.8-Aufnahme anzuschweißen. Ob das so geht (Alu-Legierung - Klein war für seine Exoten bekannt) müßte geprüft werden. Ich habe zwei MC2-Vorbauten und würde einen opfern wollen.


----------



## josc67 (13. Januar 2021)

@ArSt Ja 3D-Druck ist auch eine interessante Option und hat einige Vorteile gegenüber Alu und CNC. 
Einen Intend-Vorbau fahre ich an meinem MTB und die Idee mit Kontaktaufnahme kam mir auch schon, danke für den Hinweis.
Anbieter zu 3D-Scanning habe ich auch schon recherchiert, gerne würde ich das gerne in meiner geografischen Umgebung (Berlin) machen wollen, damit man ggf. den direkten Kontakt (wenn durch Corona wieder möglich) suchen und nutzen kann.
Wenn jemand so was privat machen kann und Lust & Laune - sofort gerne!

Etwas Sorge bereitet mir die gepresste Krone mit der Verschraubung für den Gabelschaftkeil, wie sie derzeit am MC2 ist. Sicherlich gibt es da noch bessere Lösungen heute, wie gesagt der Kontakt zu Leuten, die das von Ihrem Wissen her besser einschätzen können, wären echt hilfreich, bevor ich mich in was verrenne


----------



## josc67 (13. Januar 2021)

Habe einen Betrieb in der Nähe gefunden, der einen 3D-Scan anfertigen kann und auch gewünschte Änderungen vornimmt. Auf Basis dessen könnte auch ein 3D-Druck vorgenommen werden. Sollte Interesse hier im Forum bestehen, so lasst es mich bitte wissen - ggf. könnte man die Kosten (ca. 400€) auf mehrere Schultern verteilen


----------



## KLEINselig (14. Januar 2021)

Als Cheftechnologe eines Luftfahrzeugentwicklers und -Herstellers beschäftige ich mich unter anderem auch von Berufs wegen mit additiven Fertigungsverfahren. Der 3D Druck Gedanke ist mir daher natürlich auch schon gekommen. Da aber die Unsicherheit bzgl. Verfahrensrobustheit so gross ist, dass sich noch kein Hersteller (auch nicht Airbus und wer etwas anderes sagt, erzählt einen vom Pferd) an zyklisch belastete und sicherheitskritische Bauteile heranwagt, habe ich den Gedanken auch wieder verworfen. Ob nun der Vorbau - das Sicherheitsklasse 1 Bauteil am Fahrrad - mit 3D Druck herzustellen eine so gute Idee ist, bezweifle ich mal scheu.
Wenn aber, dann aus Gewichtsgründen aus Scalmalloy, eine Aluminium-Scandium Legierung, die sich für 3D Druck gut eignet.

Dir Rahmenmaterialien von Gary waren eigentlich nicht sehr exotisch sondern ziemlich das Gegenteil: AA6061-T6, wohl eine der am besten schweissbaren und einigermassen festen Alu-Legierungen und obendrein noch relativ korrosionsbeständig. Ich vermute, der Vorbau ist wohl auch aus dieser Legierung hergestellt. Wie gut das mit Tonne absägen und Rohr stumpf anschweissen kommt, kann ich mir grad nicht so vorstellen. Zumal der Querschnitt glaube ich auch nicht rund ist. Den Vorbau zu finden, der dann da genau auf die Schnittfläche passt, ist wahrscheinlich noch schwieriger als heute einen neuen MC2 Vorbau in Burgundy Blue zu finden.


----------



## KLEINselig (14. Januar 2021)

josc67 schrieb:


> Habe einen Betrieb in der Nähe gefunden, der einen 3D-Scan anfertigen kann und auch gewünschte Änderungen vornimmt. Auf Basis dessen könnte auch ein 3D-Druck vorgenommen werden. Sollte Interesse hier im Forum bestehen, so lasst es mich bitte wissen - ggf. könnte man die Kosten (ca. 400€) auf mehrere Schultern verteilen


Klingt interessant. Wie gesagt, Scalmalloy wäre meine Präferenz, machen aber glaube ich nicht so viele. Bei 400 / 2 EUR würde ich da auch mitmachen.


----------



## ArSt (14. Januar 2021)

Drum schrieb ich weiter oben ja auch was von Titan im 3D-Druck. Wenn solche Teile möglich sind, warum dann nicht auch einen Vorbau:








						… auf Titan-Muffen aus dem 3D-Drucker.
					

Foto: … auf Titan-Muffen aus dem 3D-Drucker. - World Cup #2 Fort William – Tag 1: Boxengasse




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				











						Briten bringen maßgeschneiderte Rahmen mit 3D-Druck
					

Der 3D-Druck ist in der Bike-Branche eines der Innovations-Highlights. Gedruckte Rahmen scheitern aber an der Größe der Druckmaschinen. Die Briten von Robot Bike haben eine Lösung gefunden.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				











						Highlights von der Formnext 2019: 3D-gedruckte Rennräder und MTB - Rennrad-News
					

Eine Befragung der Glaskugel zum Jahresanfang. Die Formnext Messe in Frankfurt ist die Leitmesse des Additive Manufacturing. Auf dem Rundgang durch die Hallen gab es auffallend viele Fahrräder zu bestaunen. Hier erfahrt ihr, wie die Rennräder der Zukunft entstehen könnten und wie sie aussehen.




					www.rennrad-news.de
				











						One of a kind – Firmenbesuch bei Atherton Bikes
					

Wir fahren durch ein altes Steintor und unter einem dichten Blätterdach eine schmale, kurvenreiche Straße hinab und fragen uns, ob wir irgendetwas falsch verstanden haben. Unser Navi hat uns auf der langen Reise schon einige Male in die Irre geführt. In dieser Umgebung würde man eher das...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## ArSt (14. Januar 2021)

Ah, hier ist ein Vorbau aus Scalmalloy, allerdings nur eine Studie: https://apworks.de/additive-fertigung/design/


----------



## KLEINselig (14. Januar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Drum schrieb ich weiter oben ja auch was von Titan im 3D-Druck. Wenn solche Teile möglich sind, warum dann nicht auch einen Vorbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Titan oder eben Ti6Al4V, welches normalerweise für die additive Fertigung verwendet wird, ist halt mit einer Dichte um 4.5 deutlich schwerer als Alu mit rund 2.8. Daher wäre Scalmalloy halt schon cool.


----------



## KLEINselig (14. Januar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ah, hier ist ein Vorbau aus Scalmalloy, allerdings nur eine Studie: https://apworks.de/additive-fertigung/design/


Auch Altair Optistruct ist nicht unbekannt


----------



## ArSt (14. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> ist halt mit einer Dichte um 4.5 deutlich schwerer als Alu mit rund 2.8. Daher wäre Scalmalloy halt schon cool.


Mir geht es erst mal nicht ums Gewicht, sondern um die Lieferfähigkeit und in erster Linie um die Oberflächengüte: Alle 3D-Druck-Aluteile die ich bisher gesehen habe, hatten eine viel zu rauhe Oberfläche um sie einfach zu lackieren. Teile aus Titan sind in dieser Hinsicht anscheinend im Moment noch um einiges besser.
Jetzt habe ich gerade mal die Werkstoffdaten von 6061-T6 und Scalmalloy verglichen:
Dehngrenze (N/mm²): 240 zu 470
Zugfestigkeit (N/mm²): 260 zu 520
Bruchdehnung (%): 14 zu 13
Von daher sollte Scalmalloy echt locker funktionieren, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (14. Januar 2021)

Ja, Scalmalloy ist schon eine Ansage was die statischen Eigenschaften angeht. Die Frage ist bloss, wie gross der Knock-Down Faktor aufgrund des SLM Verfahrens ist und wie es in Bezug auf Ermüdung aussieht. Alles in allem würde ich für die Auslegung sicher nicht wes höhere Werte als 6061 einsetzen. Oberflächenqualität ist natürlich schon ein nicht ausser Acht zu lassendes Thema. Notfalls müsste man wohl mit Spritzfüller vor dem Primer- und Lackauftrag arbeiten.


----------



## ArSt (14. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Notfalls müsste man wohl mit Spritzfüller vor dem Primer- und Lackauftrag arbeiten.


Das wird nicht reichen, weil es nicht nur um Poren, sondern auch um Pickel geht:






Die Oberflächengüte hängt von der Bauteilgröße und dem verwendeten Material ab. Und es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Nachbehandlung (Trowalisieren, Sandstrahlen, ect.).
Wie gesagt, ich hab' in Alu noch nie was anständiges gesehen was die Oberfläche anbelangt.


----------



## KLEINselig (14. Januar 2021)

Das habe ich aber auch in Alu schon viel besser gesehen, eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich wie Ti.


----------



## ArSt (14. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Das habe ich aber auch in Alu schon viel besser gesehen


Kann schon sein das es das gibt, bisher hatte ich aber den Eindruck, dass hier mehr versprochen als gehalten wird. Übrigens das gleiche Spiel auch in Kunststoff.
Dieses Bild hat mich allerdings sehr angenehm überrascht: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hab-mal-was-gebastelt.414836/post-17011732


----------



## josc67 (15. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Infos, ich habe da leider nicht so den technischen Background.
Ich werde mal versuchen am WE einen Entwurf eines Vorbaus zu erstellen und hier reinstellen, bevor weitere Dinge wie 3D-Scan angegangen werden.
Sicherlich ist die Fertigung des Vorbaus das wichtigste Thema, neben dem Prozess wird auch der Preis ein nicht unwichtiger Faktor sein.


----------



## KLEINselig (15. Januar 2021)

Und für mich ist auch das Gewicht ein Thema. Ich habe mir ja nicht alle erdenkliche Mühe gemacht um dieses Geschoss auf die Region des UCI Limits zu trimmen, um dann das ganze mit einem schweren Vorbau wieder rückgängig zu machen. Der nachgebaute Vorbau sollte also nicht schwerer als der originale MC2 sein. Als relativ kleingewachsener Mensch müsste ich auch beim kurzen 90 mm Vorbau bleiben. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was der originale MC2 wiegt. Vielleicht kann da der @Milli etwas dazu sagen, falls er noch mitliest.
Das ist natürlich immer noch alles hypothetisch, da ich dann noch jemanden finden muss, der mir den Vorbau in Burgundy Blue lackiert.


----------



## ArSt (15. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Als relativ kleingewachsener Mensch müsste ich auch beim kurzen 90 mm Vorbau bleiben.


Deshalb finde ich ja die Verwirklichung als 3D-Druckteil so interessant: Wenn ein anständiges 3D-Modell existiert, lässt sich das recht schnell in der Länge und im Winkel ändern. Und rein theoretisch dürfte sich am Druckpreis nur wenig ändern.


KLEINselig schrieb:


> Der nachgebaute Vorbau sollte also nicht schwerer als der originale MC2 sein.


Müsste mit dem von Dir vorgeschlagenem Material kein Problem sein. Eigentlich sollte so ein gedruckter Vorbau sogar etwas leichter sein, weil die dicken Schweißnähte von Klein, welche ja eine Materialanhäufung darstellen, von innen ausgespart werden können.


----------



## josc67 (15. Januar 2021)

Ich habe 2 MC2-Vorbauten, 90mm und 110mm. Der 90mm wiegt 142gr. (komplett), ich würde einen 110mm Vorbau benötigen.
Hast Du mal wegen dem Lackieren bei @pommerngerrit angefragt?


----------



## KLEINselig (15. Januar 2021)

Nein, aber das ist sicher die Person, die ich am ehesten diesbezüglich angehen würde. Das Problem ist aber, dass die Lackierer meist ein reales Anschauungsobjekt benötigen, um den Farbton wirklich zu treffen. Und das bedeutet dann, dass ich den Originalvorbau dann mal nach weiss-nicht-wohin schicken muss und der dann da bleibt, bis der neue Vorbau lackiert ist. Ich las, dass die Wartezeit bei @pommerngerrit recht lang ist. Wie auch immer, wenn man das sauber terminlich abstimmt, ist das sicher irgendwie möglich. Ideal wäre natürlich irgendwann zwischen jetzt und Ende Februar. Bis dahin werde ich wohl aufgrund meines Achillessehenenrisses eh keine grossen Sprünge macht. Das wird sich aber kaum ausgehen. Dann wäre das nächste Zeitfenster wohl erst wieder nächsten Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (15. Januar 2021)

josc67 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 MC2-Vorbauten, 90mm und 110mm. Der 90mm wiegt 142gr. (komplett), ich würde einen 110mm Vorbau benötigen.
> Hast Du mal wegen dem Lackieren bei @pommerngerrit angefragt?


142 g ist ja recht beachtlich. Hätte gedacht, dass der etwas schwerer ist. Na umso besser.


----------



## pommerngerrit (18. Januar 2021)

ich hab meinen Namen gehört?
Ihr druckt jetzt Vorbauten oder hab ich was überlesen? Ich seh schon, ich bin auf n Land. 
Last das doch mal mit Glasperlen verdichten, evtl wird das denn lackierfähig mit der oberfläche. 
lg.
Gerrit


----------



## josc67 (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habe am Wochenende mal eine Fotomontage eines Vorbaus erstellt, wie ich mir den MC2 2.0 vorstellen könnte.
Da ich nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Vorbau-Varianten zur Verfügung habe, habe ich einen Procraft-Vorbau, der an mehreren Rädern gut funktioniert (leicht&stabil), als Ergänzung angesetzt.

Mein Plan ist bis zum Ende der Woche weitere Informationen einholen zu wollen, speziell die finale Herstellung des Vorbaus ist für mich noch sehr unklar. Internet-Recherche hinsichtlich 3D-Druck oder CNC-Herstellung inkl. potentieller Verschweißung von Bauteilen ergab kein finales Bild oder einen Favoriten. (Stabilität, Oberflächengüte/Lackierfähigkeit/Eloxal, Kosten,....).

Auf Basis dessen würde ich dann im 1. Schritt den 3D-Scan angehen wollen, eventuell im 2. Schritt dann auch die Konstruktion des neuen Vorbaus.

Feedback und Input gewünscht


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2021)

Einen neuen Vorbau müsste doch auch jemand berechnen und die Belastungen simulieren.


----------



## KLEINselig (18. Januar 2021)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> ich hab meinen Namen gehört?
> Ihr druckt jetzt Vorbauten oder hab ich was überlesen? Ich seh schon, ich bin auf n Land.
> Last das doch mal mit Glasperlen verdichten, evtl wird das denn lackierfähig mit der oberfläche.
> lg.
> Gerrit


Schön, dass du dem Ruf gefolgt bist und dich hier zu uns gesellst, Gerrit.
Mal schauen was daraus noch wird. Aber der @josc67 macht da ganz schön Dampf . Könnte also schon in etwas Konkretem enden.


----------



## KLEINselig (18. Januar 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Einen neuen Vorbau müsste doch auch jemand berechnen und die Belastungen simulieren.


Sowas braucht's nur, wenn man Angstbremser ist 
Die Maschine der Gebrüder Wright war schliesslich auch nicht mit Finite Element Analyse berechnet, allenfalls sehr grob von Hand.
Im Ernst, Andreas, du legst da den Finger schon auf einen wichtigen Punkt. Mal schauen, ob ich da jemanden finden kann, der sich mit der Auslegung von solchen Strukturen auskennt. Das Problem besteht wohl eigentlich weniger in der Auslegung und Berechnung sondern viel mehr in der Definition der kritischen Lastfälle. Die Frage wäre da, ob es für Vorbauten vielleicht sogar Normen dafür gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2021)

Könnte da vielleicht der @BommelMaster helfen ?


----------



## ArSt (18. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht wohl eigentlich weniger in der Auslegung und Berechnung sondern viel mehr in der Definition der kritischen Lastfälle. Die Frage wäre da, ob es für Vorbauten vielleicht sogar Normen dafür gibt.


Drüben im "Selbstbauforum" tummeln sich ein paar die sich scheinbar damit auskennen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/selbstbauprojekte-cad-cnc-und-so-weiter.409776/post-16722119


----------



## josc67 (18. Januar 2021)

Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu, eine Belastungsrechnung ist wichtig und gerade an einem sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteil wie dem Vorbau unabdingbar. 
Es wäre sicherlich gut, ein Forums-Mitglied wie @BommelMaster mit entsprechendem Background mit an Bord zu haben - aber sicherlich ist er mit Seiner Firma Intend mehr als gut beschäftigt und wird sein Wissen vielleicht nicht unbedingt so anbieten wollen.


----------



## KLEINselig (18. Januar 2021)

Letztlich lutscht es keine Geiss weg: alles steht und fällt mit einem schlauen CAD File. Vielleicht sollte ich mich da selber wieder mal ranschmeissen wie damals beim Headshock Einbau. Allerdings war die Lagerschale jetzt CAD technisch nicht gerade DIE Herausforderung  😇 
Im Home Office komme ich aber sowieso nicht an eine NX Lizenz ran.
Was ich schon von Anfang an den @josc67 fragen wollte: Wieso muss es eigentlich unbedingt die völlig normale 4 Bolzen Klemmplatte sein. Ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des MC2 war ja gerade diese hübsche oben einhängbare “Scharnierplatte“. Das Konzept müsste doch bei 31.8 funktionieren.


----------



## KLEINselig (18. Januar 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Drüben im "Selbstbauforum" tummeln sich ein paar die sich scheinbar damit auskennen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/selbstbauprojekte-cad-cnc-und-so-weiter.409776/post-16722119


Ist schon mal ein Ansatz. Ein Betriebslastspektrum zwischen 270 und 450 N scheint mir jetzt aber nicht gerade eine gewaltige Herausforderung zu sein. Die Lasten erscheinen mir etwas gering. Zudem steht da nichts über die Lastrichtung.


----------



## KLEINselig (18. Januar 2021)

Pingte grad mal meinen Bekannten an ( der mit B=n+1 ). Der konstruiert sich gerade sein eigenes Stahlrohrbike aus Columbus Rohren und will das dann auch selber schweissen. Mal schauen, ob er helfen kann/möchte.


----------



## ArSt (18. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> Ein Betriebslastspektrum zwischen 270 und 450 N scheint mir jetzt aber nicht gerade eine gewaltige Herausforderung zu sein.


Das ist schon einiges bei 100 000 Lastzyklen. Für Spitzenlasten würde ich mit zweifacher Sicherheit 600Nm auf Torsion ansetzen. In jede Richtung!


KLEINselig schrieb:


> alles steht und fällt mit einem schlauen CAD File


Genau! Solange da nichts steht, ist alles andere Makulatur.

Ich arbeite mit Inventor, komme aber eigentlich auch nicht mehr an eine Lizenz. Vielleicht geht was mit einer Privatlinzenz für zuhause (Autodesk bietet das ja an), muss ich mal mit meinen Chef reden. Versprechen kann ich da allerdings nichts.
Auf NX hatte ich bis vorletztes Jahr auch rumgespielt: Damit kann man mich jagen!


----------



## KLEINselig (18. Januar 2021)

Ob 270 bis 450 N jetzt wenig oder viel ist sei mal dahingestellt. Letztlich sind die daraus entstehenden Spannungskonzentrationen relevant. Die müssen so niedrig sein, dass die 100 000 Lastzyklen nicht zu einem Riss führen. Aus einem Spannungs-/Dehnungs-Wöhlerdiagramm kann man für 100 000 Lastzyklen die maximal zulässige Spannung herauslesen. Eine super kurze Recherche ergab, dass man Scalmalloy für unsere Anwendung hier wohl nicht mit viel mehr als 100 MPa zyklisch belasten sollte. Unterzieht man das Bauteil nach dem Druck einem heiss isostatischen Pressvorgang (HIP) geht das dan auf etwa 200 MPa hoch.


----------



## ArSt (18. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich das hier lese, kannst Du HIP schon mal ausschließen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heißisostatisches_Pressen
Und 200N zyklische Belastung ist eh noch zu wenig.
Titan im 3D-Druck erscheint mir immer realistischer.


----------



## josc67 (19. Januar 2021)

@KLEINselig Zu Deiner Frage zum Design und warum ich nicht den bisherigen Klemm-Ansatz verfolgt habe.
Zum Einen sagt mir diese Lösung inkl. Design nicht wirklich zu, sieht ein wenig nach Nase aus, die hervorragt. Zum Anderen sehe ich Probleme, aktuelle Lenker mit einem profilierten Oberlenker (> 31.8 mm Durchmesser) zu montieren. Die Platte muss seitlich in die obere Schiene eingeführt werden, wozu es Platz rechts oder links vom Klemmbereich benötigt. Bei 2 Lenkern (Ritchey), bei denen ich das ausgemessen habe, ist das nicht möglich.

Auf einen anderen Aspekt des Nachbaus hat mich gestern ein befreundeter Anwalt für Patentrecht gebracht. Eventuell liegen auf dem Vorbau Patent/e oder Gebrauchsmusterschutz, die wahrscheinlich nach der Übernahme von Klein durch Trek nun bei Trek liegen könnten. Ich weiß nicht wie Trek zu solchen Sachen steht, im Besten Fall ist es denen völlig egal (die haben das Thema Klein schon völlig ausgeblendet). Im Worstcase flattert ein nettes Schreiben von einem Anwalt ins Haus, in dem unschöne Dinge angekündigt werden. Das war schon ein großer Dämpfer für meine Motivation, dass irgendwie umzusetzen.
Mein Freund will mal privat danach recherchieren, ob er was dazu findet - wird aber etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen und mich eine gute Flasche Wein kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (19. Januar 2021)

josc67 schrieb:


> Auf einen anderen Aspekt des Nachbaus hat mich gestern ein befreundeter Anwalt für Patentrecht gebracht. Eventuell liegen auf dem Vorbau Patent/e oder Gebrauchsmusterschutz, die wahrscheinlich nach der Übernahme von Klein durch Trek nun bei Trek liegen könnten.


Ist das ein Problem für die außergewerbliche Nutzung?


----------



## josc67 (19. Januar 2021)

Sollte es eigentlich nicht sein, aber auch das wird geprüft.


----------



## KLEINselig (19. Januar 2021)

Acht


ArSt schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier lese, kannst Du HIP schon mal ausschließen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heißisostatisches_Pressen
> Und 200N zyklische Belastung ist eh noch zu wenig.
> Titan im 3D-Druck erscheint mir immer realistischer.


Achtung: 200 MPa = 200 N/mm^2 ≠ 200 N

HIP istin der Tat Standard für SLS/SLM Ti Bauteile in der Luftfahrt. Natürlich bei viel niedrigeren Temperaturen als in dem Wikipedia Artikel, wohl so um 700 Grad rum bei Ti. Aber grad billig ist der Prozessschritt sicher nicht und womöglich braucht es eine Nachbearbeitung von kritischen Interfaces.

Eine weitere Kürzestrecherche ergab, dass die zyklische Spannung für 100 000 Lastwechsel von 6061-T6 ungefähr bei 150 MPa liegt, also ziemlich genau zwischen Scalmalloy geHIPt und ungeHIPt. Damit ist leider zu erwarten, dass der Vorbau aus Scalmalloy eher schwerer als das Original wird.


----------



## KLEINselig (19. Januar 2021)

josc67 schrieb:


> @KLEINselig Zu Deiner Frage zum Design und warum ich nicht den bisherigen Klemm-Ansatz verfolgt habe.
> Zum Einen sagt mir diese Lösung inkl. Design nicht wirklich zu, sieht ein wenig nach Nase aus, die hervorragt. Zum Anderen sehe ich Probleme, aktuelle Lenker mit einem profilierten Oberlenker (> 31.8 mm Durchmesser) zu montieren. Die Platte muss seitlich in die obere Schiene eingeführt werden, wozu es Platz rechts oder links vom Klemmbereich benötigt. Bei 2 Lenkern (Ritchey), bei denen ich das ausgemessen habe, ist das nicht möglich.
> 
> Auf einen anderen Aspekt des Nachbaus hat mich gestern ein befreundeter Anwalt für Patentrecht gebracht. Eventuell liegen auf dem Vorbau Patent/e oder Gebrauchsmusterschutz, die wahrscheinlich nach der Übernahme von Klein durch Trek nun bei Trek liegen könnten. Ich weiß nicht wie Trek zu solchen Sachen steht, im Besten Fall ist es denen völlig egal (die haben das Thema Klein schon völlig ausgeblendet). Im Worstcase flattert ein nettes Schreiben von einem Anwalt ins Haus, in dem unschöne Dinge angekündigt werden. Das war schon ein großer Dämpfer für meine Motivation, dass irgendwie umzusetzen.
> Mein Freund will mal privat danach recherchieren, ob er was dazu findet - wird aber etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen und mich eine gute Flasche Wein kosten


Der Patentschutz läuft in der Regel nach 25 Jahren ab. MC2 ist wohl eine Erfindung von 93 oder 94. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass uns von der Seite noch Ungemach drohen kann.


----------



## KLEINselig (19. Januar 2021)

Jetzt fand ich noch gerade etwas interessantes heraus. Gute Ermüdungsfestigkeit erreicht Scalmalloy auch bei 170 mm/s Scangeschwindigkeit und einer nachgängigen Wärmebehandlung bei 325 Grad währen 4 h. Da liegen dann knapp 160 MPa Dauerfestigkeit drin, was wiederum recht beachtlich ist.


----------



## ArSt (19. Januar 2021)

Jetzt sag mal ehrlich Urs, meinst Du wirklich, dass irgendeine 3D-Druckbude für Otto-Normalverbraucher diese Vorgaben erfüllt und solch einen gedruckten Vorbau lackierfertig für 'nen Appel und ein Ei an Dich weiter gibt? Ich finde ja nicht mal eine deutsche Druckbude die Scalmalloy am Laufen hat und für Privatkunden arbeitet.
Ich meine, jede weitere Überlegung der Fertigung mit Scalmalloy für dieses Projekt, ist momentan realitätsfern.


----------



## KLEINselig (19. Januar 2021)

Da hast du vielleicht nicht unrecht, Armin. Vielleicht findet sich in meiner Supply Chain eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings habe ich mich damit noch nicht konkret auseinandergesetzt. Ich befürchte halt einfach, dass ein gedruckter Ti Vorbau zu schwer wird, weil man den nicht so dünnwandig drucken kann, wie die Materialfestigkeit es eigentlich zulassen würde. Ich gehe bei Ti jetzt ohne weitere Recherche sondern einfach durch Zugriff auf die Partition meines Gehirns für nutzloses Wissen von mindestens 350 MPa Dauerfestigkeit aus.

Edit: Ui, da liess mich meine Partition fürs nutzlose Wissen im Stich. 350 MPa ist vielleicht knapp für komplett oberflächengefräste und geHIPte Ti6Al4V Teile zu erreichen. Bei roher Oberfläche und geHIPt sind wir da eher bei 220 MPa und nur oberflchengerfräst aber ohne HIP liegen die Dauerfestigkeitswerte so um 250 MPa.


----------



## josc67 (20. Januar 2021)

Eine 3D-Druck-Firma zu finden, die all unsere Wünsche/Vorgaben für einen privaten Kunden zu einem vertretbaren Preis anbietet, sehe ich derzeit auch als die Haupt-Herausforderung an. Selbst die Optionen mit CNC-Fräsen und/oder Schweißen hat mich nach einigen Gesprächen mit Anbietern doch sehr nachdenklich werden lassen, ob das finanziell so sinnvoll und angemessen ist.


----------



## KLEINselig (20. Januar 2021)

Hast vielleicht recht. Vielleicht sollten wir eher etwas in Composite machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milli (21. Januar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> ... keine Ahnung habe, was der originale MC2 wiegt. Vielleicht kann da der @Milli etwas dazu sagen, falls er noch mitliest...


Na klar - ich lese hier natürlich noch mit (bin bis jetzt aber leider nicht zum Antworten gekommen) und kann auch was zum Gewicht sagen, auch wenn da jetzt schon was zu gesagt wurde:
Ich habe ja mehrere MC2-Road-Vorbauten in 80 mm (2x, davon einmal verbaut am Coral Reef Quantum Pro), 90 mm (verbaut am Jade Chameleon Quantum Pro) und 100 mm (2x).
Das Gewicht liegt bei rund 120 g vom nackten Vorbau, hier im Bild vom 100 mm langen:



Dazu kommen dann aber eben noch ca. 24 g für die Klemmspinne und 2 g für die TopCap:


 


In der Summe ist das Gewicht also mit ca. 140-150 g (hier vom 80 mm langen mit TopCap und Klemmspinne:



nicht super leicht, aber doch ganz ok - und mit Titanschrauben kann man noch 4 g sparen 
Damit kann man dann doch auf ganz akzeptable Gesamtgewichte von ca. 6,5 kg wie hier beim Jade Chameleon bzw. sogar nur ca. 5,8 kg wie hier beim Coral Reef kommen: 









Momentan habe ich drei unverbaute MC2 Road Vorbauten hier - 80 mm und 2x 100 mm:



Der im Bild mittlere Vorbau mit 100 mm würde sich prinzipiell für die hier geplante Aktion mit dem Austausch der Lenkerklemmung ganz gut eignen, da ich die Klemmung damals minimal aufgerieben habe (nicht besonders professionell), weil der damals verbaute NoName Carbon-Lenker sich öfters mal verdreht hat (ich weiß, ich weiß; 26,0 mm Lenker, offiziell 25,4 mm Klemmung ... ).
Wie von KLEINselig schon geschrieben, hatte ich anschließend aber mit den anderen MC2 Vorbauten und mehreren KCNC Scandium Lenkern mit 26,0 mm Klemmmaß und den beiden jetzt schon seit mehreren Jahren und mehreren tausend Kilometern (vermutlich deutlich über 10.000 km) montierten Schmolke Carbon Lenkern mit 25,9 mm Klemmmaß überhaupt keine Probleme. Im Vergleich dazu saß ein testweise montierter MTB-Lenker mit 25,4 mm Klemmmaß mMn auch etwas "weit", so dass ich schon vermutete, dass es unterschiedliche Versionen der MC2 Road Vorbauten gab - das ist aber reine Spekulation! 

Komischerweise ist bei dem letzten Vorbau mit 80 mm, den ich mit dem Gedanken gekauft hatte, ihn mir in Coral Reef lackieren zu lassen, die Höhe, also im Klemmbereich der Gabel mit ca. 55,7 mm zu 50,4 mm ca. 5 mm höher als bei allen anderen Vorbauten, die ich hier habe:









Dies liegt an einer deutlich höheren Klemmspinnenabstützung im unteren Klemmbereich innen:



Ansonsten scheinen die Vorbauten (Innen-/Außendurchmesser, obere Klemmhöhe, Gewindehöhe etc.) gleich zu sein.
Falls jemand Ahnung hat, was es mit dem Vorbau auf sich hat, wäre ich für Infos auf jeden Fall dankbar!

Zu dem geplanten Vorhaben, die Lenkerklemmung am MC2 gegen 31,8 mm zu tauschen oder den Vorbau so nachzubauen, kann ich leider nicht viel beitragen, außer dass ich natürlich auch gerne einen moderneren, also kürzeren und flacheren Lenker fahren würde, ich vermutlich aber etwas Bedenken hätte, es mit einem evtl. ungetesteten Einzelstück so richtig laufen zu lassen.
Dh. in meinen Augen macht die Aktion nur Sinn, wenn man sich wirklich (!) sicher ist, dass der Vorbau auch hält und das wird vermutlich nur mit signifikantem Mehrgewicht oder recht hohem finanziellem Einsatz (Berechnung, Prototyp, Test etc.) möglich sein.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2021)

Traumhaft, die zwei Räder !


----------



## josc67 (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo @Milli, sehr schöne Bikes!!
Meine beiden Vorbauten haben auch unterschiedlich Höhen - der 90 mm-Vorbau hat 50,5 mm und der 110 mm-Vorbau 55,2 mm. Die Klemmspinne ist aber anscheinend identisch.

Ich befürchte, dass ein MC2 2.0 Vorbau bei den derzeitigen Umständen wohl nicht realisiert werden kann - schade. Speziell bei den Herstellungskosten ist eine Unbekannte, die mir nicht geheuer ist. Und ohne eine belastbare Zahl werde ich auch nicht die 3D-Scan-Kosten investieren wollen.


----------



## KLEINselig (21. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank @Milli für deinen sehr aufschlussreichen Beitrag hier. Du hast natürlich absolut recht. Ohne saubere Auslegung und ggf. Prüfung fährt so ein Vorbau nicht. Prototyp hin oder her.
3D-Scannen halte ich ehrlich gesagt eh nicht für erforderlich. Meines Erachtens macht man da besser ein sauberes Reverse Engineering mit Messschieber für die kritischen Masse und einer guten Portion eigener Intuition am CAD "Reissbrett".

Die Alternative ist dann letztlich noch, das ganze MC2 Thema auf der Seite zu lassen und einen konventionellen (Carbon-)Vorbau direkt mit dem Gabelschaft zu verheiraten. Wenn ich nicht so sehr an meinem in Wagenfarbe lackierten MC2 hängen würde, hätte ich das wohl schon längst in die Tat umgesetzt. Dabei ist es nicht nur der Lack sondern halt schon auch die formvollendete Optik des MC2, die eigentlich eine organische Fortführung des Steuerrohrs darstellt.
Bei mir ist diese Optik allerdings durch den "Spacerturm", wie @Milli schon früher zu Recht bemängelte, stark gestört. Mit einem 0° (Carbon-)Vorbau könnte man den Spacerturm wohl eliminieren.


----------



## josc67 (21. Januar 2021)

Die Option mit dem konventionellen Vorbau habe ich gestern auch nochmal durchgetestet. Konnte in meiner Restekiste noch einen Thomson X2 (110 mm, -17°) finden - und ja - optisch eine Option. Wäre da nicht der Spacerturm von den KLEIN-Scheiben plus dem zusätzlichen 1 1/8 Spacer, um den vorhandenen Gabelschaft abzudecken. Den Schritt, den Gabelschaft final zu kürzen, traue ich mich (noch) nicht.
Ein Vorbau mit 10° würde den Spacerturm reduzieren, sieht aber nicht so elegant aus und 0° geht irgendwie gar nicht.
Ein Thema wäre noch der Adapter von 1 1/16 zu 1 1/8 - Adapter von Sattelstützen auf 27,2 mm haben etwas Spiel zum Gabelschaft, müßte man wohl dünnes Blech dazwischen lagen - semi-optimal.


----------



## KLEINselig (21. Januar 2021)

Hast du Bilder davon gemacht? Falls ja, zeig mal bitte her 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josc67 (21. Januar 2021)

Nein, leider nicht. Werde versuchen das die Tage nachzuholen und würde Sie dann posten.


----------



## KLEINselig (22. Januar 2021)

@Milli Dein Coral Reef mit MC2 in Wagenfarbe wäre der Hammer, müsste ich glatt überlegen wieder zurückzukaufen 😅


----------



## ArSt (27. Januar 2021)

josc67 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Idee war, den Vorbauausleger von der Gabelschaft-Tonne abzutrennen und einen neuen Vorbauausleger in der gewünschten Länge mit 31.8-Aufnahme anzuschweißen.


Ein Bekannter von mir hat mich gerade zufällig darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass diese Idee nicht ganz neu ist und auch schon realisiert wurde. Allerdings war die Trennstelle nicht an der "Gabelschaft-Tonne", sondern hinter der Lenkerklemmschelle:





Von da: http://www.oldklein.com/klein-attitude/nightstorm-1995


----------



## Ianus (28. Januar 2021)

Wobei das meiner dunklen Erinnerung nach ein Originalteil ist, nämlich ein nie in Serie gegangener Prototyp, was ja an Klemmung, die ja dem MC2-Roadvorbau entspricht, zu sehen ist.


----------



## KLEINselig (28. Januar 2021)

Der Sinn dahinter erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz, zumal die MC2 MTB Version ja eine kombinierte Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit (LVE) war.


----------



## divergent! (28. Januar 2021)

in der leicht auecke gibts doch so einige die sich ihre teile aus carbon bauen. ich kenne da auch jemand der sich für sein rr einen carbonvorbau zuhause selber laminiert hat und damit rumfährt. glaub das wäre meine lösung


----------



## josc67 (28. Januar 2021)

Schön zu sehen, dass es zu diesem Thema schonmal einen Ansatz gab (super Bild). 
Vielleicht eine Option, die man mal näher betrachten sollte.


----------



## KLEINselig (28. Januar 2021)

divergent! schrieb:


> in der leicht auecke gibts doch so einige die sich ihre teile aus carbon bauen. ich kenne da auch jemand der sich für sein rr einen carbonvorbau zuhause selber laminiert hat und damit rumfährt. glaub das wäre meine lösung


Der Ansatz funktioniert immer. Allerdings kann man dann auch gleich einen beliebigen Vorbau kaufen und diesen konventionell mit einer Zwischenhülse am Schaft der Aeros Gabel montieren. Ich kenn jetzt das Mass des Gabelschafts nicht, könnte aber 1 1/16" (26.99 mm). Für einen 1.125" Vorbau müsste also bloss eine Hülse mit 28.58 mm Aussen- und 26.99 mm Innendurchmesser gedreht werden. Wahrscheinlich wären das Aussenmass etwas kleiner und das Innenmass etwas grösser zu wählen (so 0.1 mm denke ich   ) und ein etwa 1 mm breiter Schlitz  im einem Winkel von ca. 30° gegenüber der Zylinderachse wäre wohl Hilfreich für die Montage und um Toleranzen auszugleichen.
Aber das führt alles weg von der Idee, die grundsätzliche Optik des MC2 beizubehalten.


----------



## josc67 (28. Januar 2021)

Der beschriebene Weg mit der Zwischenhülse werde ich nun anwenden, um mit dem Rad "sicher" fahren zu können.
Mein Ziel ist es aber weiterhin, MC2 Optik und Funktion auf der Aeros-Gabel (1 1/16" Schaft) mit dem aktuellen Lenkermaß 31.8 mm zu verschmelzen.


----------



## ArSt (28. Januar 2021)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wobei das meiner dunklen Erinnerung nach ein Originalteil ist, nämlich ein nie in Serie gegangener Prototyp


Stimmt wohl, Prototyp steht ja auch auf der verlinkten Seite.
Also ist das kein privater Umbau einer MC2 MTB-LVE. Und das Lenkerklemmmaß wird den damals üblichen 25,4 entsprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (6. Februar 2021)

@Milli ich hatte da eine Konversation mit jemandem in eBay, der Gabelschaftverlängerungen für Aeros Gabeln anbietet. Unser Verdacht, dass Klein den MC2 Vorbau tatsächlich für 1“ und 26 mm Lenker separat im Programm hatte, scheint sich zu bestätigen. Ich vermute mal, dass auf nach Europa exportierten Quantum Pros die 26 mm Variante installiert war und jene für den US Markt wurden wohl mit dem dort eher geläufigen 1“ Mass ausgerüstet.
Das würde erklären, weshalb bei deinem Coral Reef der Schmolke passt, ich aber auf meinem Burgundy Blue einen eben solchen zerstörte. Ich erhielt meines ja damals vom Erstbesitzer direkt aus den USA.


----------



## josc67 (6. Februar 2021)

Gibt es da eindeutige Merkmale, welchen Durchmesser der Vorbau hat? Ich kann zumindest nicht mehr 100% nachvollziehen, woher meine beiden Vorbauten kamen.


----------



## KLEINselig (6. Februar 2021)

Ich vermute nicht. Nachmessen ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, wobei auch das nicht ganz einfach ist. Am einfachsten liesse sich das mit exakt masshaltigen Rundstangen überprüfen. Bei einem 26 mm Vorbau hätte die 25.4 Stange Spiel. Umgekehrt würde die Klemme des 1“ Vorbaus nicht richtig um die 26 mm Stange schliessen. Stange ist auch etwas grobschlächtig, selbstgedrehte Zapfen wären perfekt, dazu bräuchte man bloss eine Drehbank


----------



## KLEINselig (14. Februar 2021)

@ArSt : Hallo Armin, bin gerade auf einen deiner Beiträge in einem „alten“ Adept Aufbau gestossen. Da geht es um Tretlagerwellen. Ich bin wie du weisst Gelegenheits-Weightwheeny. Da fragte ich mich, ob eine solche Titanwelle für mich interessant sein könnte.

@Milli : Du hast doch eine Titanwelle eingebaut, nicht wahr? Ging das problemlos im Zusammenhang mit der Record Kurbel? Ich bin sicher Länge der Welle würde ich deiner Teileliste finden aber vielleicht weisst du die auch noch auswendig.

Herzliche Grüsse,
Urs

Edit: Der von Armin in dem anderen Post erwähnte Link führt leider ins Leere. Somit erübrigt sich das Thema. Die Länge der Welle ist aber dennoch interessant. Vielleicht findet sich ja zufällig mal eine solche.


----------



## ArSt (14. Februar 2021)

Tja Urs, da bist Du etwas zu spät dran: Der damalige Link für glatte Titanwellen, wie sie in Klein-Rädern üblich waren, ging zu ActionTec. Diese Firma gibt es aber leider seit zwei, drei Jahren nicht mehr, der Besitzer ist wohl in Rente gegangen.
Da fällt mir gerade ein, der Jenny könnte solche Wellen noch haben. Den solltest Du mal kontaktieren.

Hier noch eine interessante Seite aus der Schweiz für den "Gelegenheits-Weightwheeny": https://titaniumplanet.com/de/
Blätter diese Seite mal in Ruhe durch, der hat ganz feine Leckerlis zu vernünftigen Preisen. Sogar ich habe dort schon ein paar Mal bestellt und war immer angenehm überrascht.


----------



## Milli (14. Februar 2021)

KLEINselig schrieb:


> @Milli : Du hast doch eine Titanwelle eingebaut, nicht wahr? Ging das problemlos im Zusammenhang mit der Record Kurbel? Ich bin sicher Länge der Welle würde ich deiner Teileliste finden aber vielleicht weisst du die auch noch auswendig.


Hallo!

Ja, ich hab mit damals eine Titanwelle von Ultimate mit 103 mm Länge und 66 g eingebaut.




Die vorher verbaute Stahlwelle hatte 104 mm Länge (und wog 130 g), die verbaute Record Carbon Kurbel bräuchte eigentlich eine Wellenlänge von 102 mm (mit ISO-Vierkant). Beim Einpressen kann man die Welle aber immer noch so versetzen, dass die Kettenlinie gut passt.

Bei meinem 94er Pulse



hab ich passend zu den anderen Tune Anbauteilen auch eine Tune Titanwelle mit 116 mm vom Jenny verbaut.
Alternativ gibt's auch von Phil Wood passende Innenlagerwellen mit 17 mm Außendurchmesser aus Stahl und auch aus Titan. Die Stahl-Variante hab ich bei einem anderen Rad auch mal verbaut, sind aber neu bei Phil Wood relativ teuer.
Bei Ebay(.com) gab's damals immer mal wieder billige komplette (weil teilweise mit kaputten Lagern oder Lagerschalen) Phil Wood Innenlager mit verpresster Welle, von denen die Welle bei Klein auch passt. Hab aber schon lange nicht mehr danach geguckt...

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## KLEINselig (14. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank Armin und Martin. Auf Euch kann man sich immer verlassen.
Die ca. 60 g Einsparung mit der Ti-Welle sind schon verlockend.


----------



## ArSt (14. Februar 2021)

Milli schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt's auch von Phil Wood passende Innenlagerwellen mit 17 mm Außendurchmesser


Die sind allerdings gerade alle ausverkauft oder nicht erhältlich: https://phil-wood-co.myshopify.com/...indles-jis-campy-taper?variant=29772499320907


----------



## ArSt (28. März 2021)

Schaut Euch mal dieses Video an:




Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass der Rahmen in einem Stück gedruckt wurde. Die Rahmenrohre sind für mich in der Nähe der Knotenpunkte geschweißt und verschliffen.
Die Gabel sieht aber nach nur einem Druckteil aus!

Ich denke ein gedruckter Vorbau aus Titan ist heutzutage durchaus realistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (30. März 2021)

Ja darüber bin ich am Wochenende auch gestolpert. Alles was da in dem Video über Ti additive Fertigung gesagt wird, ist allerdings nicht ganz korrekt. Es ist bei weitem nicht so, dass dieser Prozess ohne Streuung ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Insbesondere in Bezug auf Ermüdung ist die Streuung enorm und hängt von unzähligen Faktoren ab. In der Luftfahrt wird eine Zulassung für ein Bauteil aus diesem Grund im Prinzip auf einen einzigen „Drucker“ eingeschränkt. D.h. dass man im Falle eines Ausfalls eines Druckers nicht einfach auf einen Drucker des gleichen Herstellers, der ein paar Meter daneben im gleichen 3d Druckbetrieb steht, wechseln kann.
Cool ist der Rahmen von Falkenjagd trotzdem. Mit dem Fahhrad fällt man ja auch nicht gleich 10‘000 m vom Himmel, wenn etwas schief geht. Blöd kanns trotzdem ausgehen.


----------



## ArSt (30. März 2021)

Leider habe ich auch noch nichts vom Überlasttest bei Falkenjagd gehört.
Und noch ist der Rahmen nur ein Experiment.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das überhaupt was wird.


----------



## KLEINselig (31. März 2021)

Statisch wird das schon halten, da habe ich keine Bedenken. Kleine Imperfektionen im Gefüge bzw. hier eben Poren haben aber einen massiven Einfluss auf das Ermüdungsverhalten.
Ich fange jetzt erst mal klein an und habe eben beschlossen, da mitzumachen, zumal ich ja sowieso schon seit der Beerdigung meiner Exustar Pedale nach was neuem leichtem auf der Suche war:
https://www.facebook.com/urs.thoman...1&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&ref=notif
Die Oberfläche gefällt mir zwar nicht besonders und an meinem QP würde natürlich schwarz besser aussehen. Aber 100 g fürs Paar plus 54 g für die Cleats ist schon eine Ansage. Da konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## ArSt (31. März 2021)

Ich nehme mal an Du meinst die Klickies von dort: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wendelin/titanum-pedals-clipless-3d-printed-aerospace-inspired
Facebook kann ich nicht sehen.


----------



## KLEINselig (1. April 2021)

Ja genau diese. Blöd von mir mit dem FB Link. Sorry. Die Befriedigung des Belohnungszentrums hat offenbar zur temporären Lahmlegung meiner kognitiven Fähigkeiten geführt.😉


----------



## ArSt (11. April 2021)

Der in #192 verlinkte Stahlvorbau (L.D. Stem) aus 3D-Druck ist jetzt lackiert und eingebaut. Echt toll geworden! Siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/and...ungen-modern-day-customs.814207/post-17350445


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINselig (29. Mai 2021)

Habe heute beim Versuch den verschlissenen Mantel von der Felge zu bekommen mein AX Lightness 28c Hinterrad zerstört 
Unschöne Sache. Mal sehen, ob die Felge ähnlich wie beim Vorderrad auch zu halbwegs vernünftigen Konditionen ersetzt bekomme.


----------



## ArSt (29. Mai 2021)

Hast Du mit Reifenhebern aus Metall gearbeitet?
Oder noch schlimmer mit 'nem Schraubenzieher?
Scheinbar hat AX Lightness alle Radlsachen in eine andere Firma ausgelagert:








						ax-lightness
					






					www.benobikes.com
				



Aber wenigstens gibt es die noch!


----------



## KLEINselig (29. Mai 2021)

Parktool Reifenheber aus Kunststof. Die haben aber trotzdem gereich, um die Flanken einzudrücken.


----------



## KLEINselig (5. Juni 2021)

Rückmeldung von ax: Die 28c wird schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt. Es kann daher kein Ersatz zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Mal schauen, wie ich da jetzt wieder rauskomme. Meine ax Suchabfrage in eBay ist in Bezug auf Räder nicht gerade ergiebig.


----------



## ArSt (5. Juni 2021)

In den saueren Apfel beissen?
Z.B. jenen:





						Laufradsatz Schmolke TLO 30 für Schlauchreifen
					

Laufradsatz Schmolke TLO 30 für Schlauchreifen




					radsporttechnik-mueller.de


----------



## ArSt (5. Juni 2021)

Billiger weil Alufelgen, nur wenig schwerer, dafür Clincher:





						Laufradsatz Rennrad Extralite Cyber KTC 380 28" Sapim CX-Ray 1150g
					

Laufradsatz Rennrad Extralite Cyber KTC 380 28" Sapim CX-Ray 1150g




					radsporttechnik-mueller.de


----------



## KLEINselig (6. Juni 2021)

Es gibt noch ein paar Händler, die die AX Ultra 28C noch als Restbestände anbieten. Bisher fand ich allerdings nur solche, die den ganzen LRS veräussern. Ich benötige hingegen nur ein Hinterrad oder besser noch, nur eine Felge. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich da mal eine Anfrage platziert. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt.
Die Schmolke sind natürlich sagenfhaft, was das Gewicht betrifft. Allerdings bin ich bisher um Schlauchreifen rumgekommen und möchte jetzt im fortgeschrittenen Alter nicht mehr damit anfangen.
Das eckige Profil der Cyber KTC mag mir grad gar ned gefallen. Zu dem Preis ist das Gewicht aber schon eine echte Ansage.


----------



## ArSt (18. August 2021)

3D-Druck wird immer interessanter und besser:








						SRAM prototypes Ai-optimized, 3D-printed cranks using Autodesk generative design
					

SRAM & Autodesk generative design collaboration produces wild rideable 3D-printed titanium mountain bike crankset prototypes!




					bikerumor.com


----------

